# Niente figli



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT

Perché non si fanno più figli?
Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.
Io un'idea ce l'ho.
Ma vorrei sentire le vostre.


----------



## ologramma (21 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT
> 
> Perché non si fanno più figli?
> Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.
> ...


è perchè le donne sono più impegnate di prima ? 
o perchè trovano lavoro più tardi dato che hanno studiato di più di prima?( vedere massa e no qualcuna che lo faceva)
Vogliono divertirsi e vedere e fare cosa che le loro mamme in gioventù non hanno potuto fare?
me ne verrebbero altre ma lasciamo perde?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT
> 
> Perché non si fanno più figli?
> Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.
> ...


La parte economica secondo me incide molto
Vero che si sono fatti in condizioni molto più difficili veri anche che sono cambiate le richieste e le esigenze di tutti.
Se penso alla mia famiglia di quattro persone le spese per i figli incidono tantissimo ed è vero che senza avremmo un tenore di vita diversa.
Io ho due figli. Mi sarei fermata sicuramente a uno. 
Sicuramente molte donne non fanno figli per paura di non riuscire a far convivere le esigenze dei figli con magari una vita destinata alla carrriera per esempio. 
Ci metto anche una forma di egoismo per cui voler vivere una vita di coppia senza i "freni" che un figlio indubbiamente ti pone. 
sono l'ultima che dovrebbe intervenire soprattutto in questo momento, mi mettono tristezza le donne incinta quindi non faccio testo


----------



## oro.blu (21 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT
> 
> Perché non si fanno più figli?
> Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.
> ...


perché si è sempre più egoisti e si pensa che dei figli possano togliere qualcosa.
Invece i figli sono la nostra essenza e quello che resterà di noi...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

*'Orologio biologico*



Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-ITPerché non si fanno più figli?Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.Io un'idea ce l'ho.Ma vorrei sentire le vostre.


Perché si è più egoisti, troppo imoegnati a  rincorrere una vita sempre più frenetica, perché le relazioni stabili e fruttuose arrivano in eta' più adulta rispetto a prima e l'orologio biologico per quanto si possa forzare non è molto manipolabile perché la società è cambiata e con essa il ruolo genitoriale.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché si è più egoisti, troppo imoegnati a  rincorrere una vita sempre più frenetica, perché le relazioni stabili e fruttuose arrivano in eta' più adulta rispetto a prima e l'orologio biologico per quanto si possa forzare non è molto manipolabile perché la società è cambiata e con essa il ruolo genitoriale.



Rispondo a tutti.Vale per tutti i paesi, ma il calo demografico di questa entità solo in Italia.


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2016)

Penso che ci siano molti motivi concomitanti, ma vedo che talvolta l'esperienza personale e le ragioni si scoprono le più disparate. 
Una coppia di intimi amici, per esempio mi ha confidato che non hanno figli perchè (testuali parole) - Ci spaventa la sofferenza, la possibilità che qualcosa possa andare storto. 
E questo secondo me è tutto a che dire, ci sono persone talmente spaventate dalla sofferenza e perciò secondo me di vivere la vita che si precludono persino la grande gioia della vita che continua. Sì perchè secondo me avere figli è un atto di grandissima fiducia ed un lasciarsi andare al futuro e alla vita che viene.

Un' altra coppia che conosco invece non ha figli perchè lei, finalmente si sente amata da qualcuno e non vuole dividere con nessuno questo rapporto di esclusività. Senza arrivare a capire che questo rapporto, come tutto nella vita, un giorno finirà, per morte o per abbandono, senza lasciare nulla dietro di se.

Ma queste sono considerazioni tutto sommato inutili, io a volte mi siedo a tavola con i miei figli già grandi e provo una grande soddisfazione solo a guardarli, nella bellezza che appartiene a quell' età, e penso che dopotutto ne è valsa la pena, cribbio se ne è valsa la pena!


----------



## oro.blu (21 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che ci siano molti motivi concomitanti, ma vedo che talvolta l'esperienza personale e le ragioni si scoprono le più disparate.
> Una coppia di intimi amici, per esempio mi ha confidato che non hanno figli perchè (testuali parole) - Ci spaventa la sofferenza, la possibilità che qualcosa possa andare storto.
> E questo secondo me è tutto a che dire, ci sono persone talmente spaventate dalla sofferenza e perciò secondo me di vivere la vita che si precludono persino la grande gioia della vita che continua. Sì perchè secondo me avere figli è un atto di grandissima fiducia ed un lasciarsi andare al futuro e alla vita che viene.
> 
> ...


*
*

Come non darti ragione!!!! e quanto mancano se non ci sono? Pensare alla mia "ranocchia" che se ne sta per il momento a PD durante la settimana...ed ormai è sempre più vicino il giorno in cui questa non sarà più la sua casa. Ma ne avrà una sua...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*... perché. ..*



Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT
> 
> Perché non si fanno più figli?
> Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.
> ...


... rispetto al passato povero che ricordi tu (si son fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili) oggi è  mutato il ruolo della donna, esistono gli anticoncezionali ed è riconosciuta legalmente la possibilità di abortire


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT
> 
> Perché non si fanno più figli?
> Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.
> ...



Perchè non si è più disposti a sacrificare parte della propria vita per nulla, neanche per un figlio, anche se esso stesso in fondo è un qualcosa di egoistico, che serve a completarsi. Il messaggio che "se stessi" è ciò che conta sopra a tutto per me si è radicato con prepotenza  nei giovani, e dunque un figlio che tutto ridiscute perchè te stesso con un bambino verrà sempre in seconda battuta, non ci sta.


----------



## banshee (22 Febbraio 2016)

mio nonno era garzone in un fornaio e mia nonna casalinga e hanno cresciuto due figli, l'altro mio nonno falegname e nonna casalinga, ne hanno cresciuti 5.

entrambe le famiglie pagando l'affitto, e tutti di Roma.
io adesso sfido chiunque a fare il commesso in un alimentari e lei casalinga e fare famiglia a Roma :rotfl: due o più figli, pagando l'affitto.

secondo poi, la questione logistica.

mio padre riusciva a tornare a casa dall'ufficio in pausa pranzo e con mia madre si riuscivano a turnare per prendermi e riportarmi da scuola.
io ora impiego 1.15 minuti :rotfl: da casa mia all'ufficio (7 km di distanza)..non potrei mai tornare a casa a pranzo andando a prendere i figli, anche questo incide, o no?

per non parlare del fatto che ho 32 anni e un lavoro a tempo determinato, se rimango incinta e mi scade il contratto m'attacco al tram, mi fanno ciaone col cartello.

questi fattori ti portano a pensare, e ad aspettare.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per non parlare del fatto che ho 32 anni e un lavoro a tempo determinato, se rimango incinta e mi scade il contratto m'attacco al tram, mi fanno ciaone col cartello.
> 
> questi fattori ti portano a pensare, e ad aspettare.



Ti capisco, probabilmente se avessi la tua età oggi ragionerei esattamente allo stesso modo, ma ai tempi e molto più giovane di te,  feci il primo figlio senza avere un lavoro a tempo indeterminato e col marito che stava iniziando un'attività in proprio senza nessuna garanzia. Non avevo neanche genitori particolarmente abbienti che mi avrebbero sostenuta, ma mi buttai lo stesso. Dopo un anno però accettai il ruolo a 800 km di distanza da casa per avere qualche garanzia in più, proprio per lui; con grande sacrificio mi sono trasferita nel profondo nord col bimbo al seguito, e alla luce degli eventi successivi (marito che non combinava un kaiser) è stata la scelta migliore che potessi fare e che anche un decennio dopo mi ha dato la possibilità di divorziare, forte dell'indipendenza economica.


----------



## banshee (22 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti capisco, probabilmente se avessi la tua età oggi ragionerei esattamente allo stesso modo, ma ai tempi e molto più giovane di te,  feci il primo figlio senza avere un lavoro a tempo indeterminato e col marito che stava iniziando un'attività in proprio senza nessuna garanzia. Non avevo neanche genitori particolarmente abbienti che mi avrebbero sostenuta, ma mi buttai lo stesso. Dopo un anno però accettai il ruolo a 800 km di distanza da casa per avere qualche garanzia in più, proprio per lui; con grande sacrificio mi sono trasferita nel profondo nord col bimbo al seguito, e alla luce degli eventi successivi (marito che non combinava un kaiser) è stata la scelta migliore che potessi fare e che anche un decennio dopo mi ha dato la possibilità di divorziare, forte dell'indipendenza economica.


a pensarci bene, io non faccio testo.  per me è stato un insieme di fattori, di scelte e coincidenze.
probabilmente se avessi trovato l'amore prima, magari a 20 anni, l'avrei fatto anche io. invece ho incontrato l'uomo che pensavo sarebbe stato il mio compagno per la vita a 26, con lavoro precario, poi la vita sentimentale è andata come è andata.. e adesso ho una storia giovane, anche se sono innamorata e lo desidero molto, comunque il pensiero del lavoro e delle difficoltà mi fanno aspettare..


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

MaryPhilips ha detto:


> Perchè non si è più disposti a sacrificare parte della propria vita per nulla, neanche per un figlio, anche se esso stesso in fondo è un qualcosa di egoistico, che serve a completarsi. Il messaggio che "se stessi" è ciò che conta sopra a tutto per me si è radicato con prepotenza  nei giovani, e dunque un figlio che tutto ridiscute perchè te stesso con un bambino verrà sempre in seconda battuta, non ci sta.


Spero che ci siano anche altre persone che la pensino come me ... mai pensato ai figli come qualcosa di egoistico che mi completa ma al contrario come gesto di altruismo nel donare una vita e nel donarsi per crescerla  .... e fortunatamente dove abito io ci sono molti genitori giovani che ricordano noi quando portavamo a passeggio i nostri bambini


----------



## Ecate (22 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti capisco, probabilmente se avessi la tua età oggi ragionerei esattamente allo stesso modo, ma ai tempi e molto più giovane di te,  feci il primo figlio senza avere un lavoro a tempo indeterminato e col marito che stava iniziando un'attività in proprio senza nessuna garanzia. Non avevo neanche genitori particolarmente abbienti che mi avrebbero sostenuta, ma mi buttai lo stesso. Dopo un anno però accettai il ruolo a 800 km di distanza da casa per avere qualche garanzia in più, proprio per lui; con grande sacrificio mi sono trasferita nel profondo nord col bimbo al seguito, e alla luce degli eventi successivi (marito che non combinava un kaiser) è stata la scelta migliore che potessi fare e che anche un decennio dopo mi ha dato la possibilità di divorziare, forte dell'indipendenza economica.


chapeaux


----------



## Ecate (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo a tutti.Vale per tutti i paesi, ma il calo demografico di questa entità solo in Italia.


può essere -contro ogni logica- che ora che la crisi economica diventa tangibile per tutti il calo demografico sia meno ripido?


----------



## banshee (22 Febbraio 2016)

mi rendo conto che la mia partecipazione a questa discussione è totalmente fuori luogo considerato che l'amore l'ho trovato a 32 anni :carneval:

probabilmente se l'avessi trovato a 20, 22, 25, avrei ragionato in modo molto diverso, e le implicazioni pratiche del lavoro precario, del caro affitti etc, avrebbero avuto meno peso.

chiaro che a 26 incontro un uomo, mi innamoro ma la relazione è conflittuale e difficile, a tutto penso tranne che a metter al mondo un figlio..


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT
> 
> Perché non si fanno più figli?
> Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.
> ...


un figlio è tante cose.   è anche un atto di fede nel futuro.   attualmente il futuro è una cosa che spaventa assai.

e chi ha paura o scarsa fiducia nel domani, non fa figlioli.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

banshee; ha detto:
			
		

> Mi rendo conto che la mia partecipazione a questa discussione è totalmente fuori luogo considerato che l'amore l'ho trovato a 32 anni :carneval:
> 
> probabilmente se l'avessi trovato a 20, 22, 25, avrei ragionato in modo molto diverso, e le implicazioni pratiche del lavoro precario, del caro affitti etc, avrebbero avuto meno peso.
> 
> chiaro che a 26 incontro un uomo, mi innamoro ma la relazione è conflittuale e difficile, a tutto penso tranne che a metter al mondo un figlio..


Certo è che è diverso .... quando parlavo di incoscienza (in senso buono, positivo) mi riferivo anche a questo. A 19 anni sei positiva non pensi che la vita ti riservi delusioni, lavori precari e tutto è molto più bello se sei innamorata. Questo è stato per noi. Credo che la tua analisi sia comune a quella di molti altri. Mi dispiace molto ....


----------



## banshee (22 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Certo è che è diverso .... quando parlavo di incoscienza (in senso buono, positivo) mi riferivo anche a questo. A 19 anni sei positiva non pensi che la vita ti riservi delusioni, lavori precari e tutto è molto più bello se sei innamorata. Questo è stato per noi. Credo che la tua analisi sia comune a quella di molti altri. Mi dispiace molto ....


in linea generale anche a me.. poi quando ripenso alla storia con il mio ex (non so se la conosci, sehai letto i miei 3d) e penso che ora potrei aver messo al mondo una creatura con un uomo che me mena, e avrei potuto rischiare di far crescere un bimbo in una casa in cui i genitori stanno continuamente ad aggredirsi  e poi risalgono in meravigliosi momenti di passione poi ricominciano ad azzannarsi...penso che devo ringraziare il cielo.

grazie comunque, sei stato molto carino :bacissimo:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

Concordo con la cultura dell'egoismo, funzionale al consumo, che appiattisce sul presente.
Il futuro, come insegna Doc, sarà quello che ci costruiremo.
Ma l'egoismo è figlio dell'egocentrismo infantile e porta a rivendicare un intervento altrui per la soluzione dei problemi. E se siamo figli, non possiamo essere genitori.


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2016)

Figli per sempre!


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

il motivo per cui mi indispettisco lievemente quando arriva qualcuno sul confessionale e attacca il proprio racconto con "ciao sono un/a ragazzo/a di età uguale o superiore a 30 anni....." è anche legato alla capacità di saper affrontare la sfida genitoriale.

se a 30 e passa anni ci si vede ancora come ragazzi, mettere al mondo dei figli sarà un qualcosa che ci spaventa e non ci vedrà mai pronti.

solo che l'orologio biologico non segue le cazzate di chi a 26-27 anni si comporta ancora come se avesse 10 anni in meno.


quindi si arriva presto ai 40 anni con ancora tutto da fare.  e ci si accorge che ritrovarsi con dei figli adolescenti quando si è sessantenni o quasi non è la cosa più astuta da farsi


----------



## brenin (22 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il motivo per cui mi indispettisco lievemente quando arriva qualcuno sul confessionale e attacca il proprio racconto con "ciao sono un/a ragazzo/a di età uguale o superiore a 30 anni....." è anche legato alla capacità di saper affrontare la sfida genitoriale.
> 
> se a 30 e passa anni ci si vede ancora come ragazzi, mettere al mondo dei figli sarà un qualcosa che ci spaventa e non ci vedrà mai pronti.
> 
> ...


Ovviamente ti riferisci in generale,ma ci sono anche casi della vita per cui ci si ritrova sessantenni o quasi con figli adolescenti.... non capisco perchè non sia la cosa più astuta da farsi però.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ovviamente ti riferisci in generale,ma ci sono anche casi della vita per cui ci si ritrova sessantenni o quasi con figli adolescenti.... non capisco perchè non sia la cosa più astuta da farsi però.


sì certo, io sono uno di quei casi, dato che mio padre aveva quasi 43 anni quando sono nato.

è proprio per averlo vissuto sulla mia pelle, che non la considero la scelta migliore.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Riuscire ad avere un figlio puo' essere un calvario infinito. 
La mia storia personale e' stata una via crucis.


----------



## ipazia (22 Febbraio 2016)

Provoco....

Non ho figli, mai dire mai, ma penso proprio che non ne avrò. Non desidero averne. 

E' una decisione. Meditata. E atto di responsabilità e conoscenza di me. E di "egoismo positivo". (l'altruismo non credo esista nell'alta diffusione in cui se ne parla).

Quello che non capisco è il vedere come una "perdita" e "egoismo" negativo il decidere di non averne. 

Resto dell'idea che certi genitori, se fossero stati adulti responsabili, non avrebbero messo al mondo figli. 
E giudico decisione egoistica e irresponsabile averne senza poi essere in grado, in questo tempo ed in questo luogo, di crescerli in modo adeguato e rispettoso della loro vita. E non parlo di questioni economiche. Anche se hanno il loro peso. Ma penso siano le meno influenti. 

Mi fa specie che ci si trovi ad invocarle, per giustificarsi quasi...

Non è obbligatorio riprodursi. In nessuna specie animale. Umani compresi. 

Per la verità non credo neanche nell'orologio biologico, ma non ho dati scientifici che mi possano sostenere in quest'affermazione. Di per certo il mio, se anche esistesse, non suona.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provoco....
> 
> Non ho figli, mai dire mai, ma penso proprio che non ne avrò. Non desidero averne.
> 
> ...


Da madre
Ti quoto 


E dopo questa iniziamo a preoccuparci :rotfl:


----------



## brenin (22 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provoco....
> 
> Non ho figli, mai dire mai, ma *penso proprio che non ne avrò*. Non desidero averne.
> 
> ...


Il grassetto si presta anche a porre/porsi una domanda : cosa fa "scattare" la molla/desiderio in una donna ad avere un figlio ? o di non averlo ? e quanto incide,nella decisione - qualunque essa sia - il "peso" del proprio partner/marito/compagno nella coppia ? Personalmente penso che, in generale,  conti molto o quantomeno sia una delle cose che influiscono non poco nella decisione finale che assume/assumerà la futura madre.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provoco....
> 
> Non ho figli, mai dire mai, ma penso proprio che non ne avrò. Non desidero averne.
> 
> ...


Occhio a decidere in base alla paura di ripetere gli stessi errori che sono stati fatti con noi.....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO*



perplesso ha detto:


> il motivo per cui mi indispettisco lievemente quando arriva qualcuno sul confessionale e attacca il proprio racconto con "ciao sono un/a ragazzo/a di età uguale o superiore a 30 anni....." è anche legato alla capacità di saper affrontare la sfida genitoriale.
> 
> se a 30 e passa anni ci si vede ancora come ragazzi, mettere al mondo dei figli sarà un qualcosa che ci spaventa e non ci vedrà mai pronti.
> 
> ...


QUOTO


----------



## ipazia (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da madre
> Ti quoto
> 
> 
> *E dopo questa iniziamo a preoccuparci* :rotfl:


...mi hai fatta rotolare!!:rotfl:

Per la verità, e continuo a provocare, trovo stranianti tutta una serie di persone che fino a non molto tempo fa mi esortavano a riprodurmi e che adesso mi ricordano che sono "a termine"...

Il pressing di prima di "essere a termine", in realtà mi è servito a ragionare sul mio desiderio effettivo di maternità. Anche se allora lo trovavo piuttosto irrispettoso, fastidioso ed invadente. Ma probabilmente era la mia anima adolescenziale ad essere reattiva ad invasioni nel mio essere che permettevo io. Lasciandomi toccare dai commenti e lasciandomi mettere in dubbio nel mio Sentire. 

Adesso mi fa sorridere il tono sconsolato nel momento in cui pronunciano il mio verdetto "essere a termine", che sa quasi di sincera partecipazione ad un lutto, loro...io partecipo a quel loro lutto per empatia e ne prendo il buono, seppur nell'invasione di me. 

Quando ho voglia di giochicchiare sottolineo il fatto che sono una donna sola e con un solo stipendio, e mi fa altrettanto sorridere la partecipazione con cui mi, di nuovo, consolano incoraggiandomi nel fatto che prima o poi troverò anche io un uomo che sarà amore talmente amore da farmi desiderare un figlio...(in realtà in testa mi viene in mente Freud che sosteneva che il godere talmente godere riguarda il cazzo, ma vabbè, sono pensieri miei:carneval

Al netto di tutto questo, quello che trovo straniante è che una donna che dichiara ed esercita il suo potere di dare o non dare la vita venga considerata come un Essere a termine...come se l'Essere, in particolare di una donna, fosse strettamente legato alla maternità, alla riproduzione.


----------



## ipazia (22 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Il grassetto si presta anche a porre/porsi una domanda : cosa fa "scattare" la molla/desiderio in una donna ad avere un figlio ? o di non averlo ? e quanto incide,nella decisione - qualunque essa sia - il "peso" del proprio partner/marito/compagno nella coppia ? Personalmente penso che, in generale,  conti molto o quantomeno sia una delle cose che influiscono non poco nella decisione finale che assume/assumerà la futura madre.


Sai che c'è stato un periodo nella mia vita, ero molto giovane ( e non che adesso non lo sia!) in cui ho desiderato per pochi mesi un bambino...una bambina per la precisione. (probabilmente quella bambina ero io...e proiettavo...comunque mi affido al romanticismo di aver desiderato, anche se penso fosse illusione..)

E ricordo che sognavo me e e quella bambina andarcene per il mondo da sole. Nessun compagno. E nessun desiderio di averne uno a fianco. 
E anche adesso, se mai dovessi considerare l'idea di riprodurmi, la prima che guarderei rispetto alla effettiva capacità di prendersi in carico la responsabilità di una nuova vita sarei io. Al netto di un eventuale compagno. 

Più avuto quel desiderio. E neanche prima. Neanche da bambinetta, quando le altre bimbe sognavano famiglie io sognavo di fare l'astronauta!

Mi piace compartecipare alla crescita del futuro. E i figli questo sono. 

E il mio desiderio riguarda la compartecipazione. 
Non la partecipazione. 
Non sento la necessità di averne uno "mio" (e ci sarebbe da dire riguardo al "mio") per essere partecipe del proseguimento della vita. 

Non so cosa faccia scattare il desiderio. E non so neanche cosa sia il desiderio di avere figli. Per la verità.

So che a me scatta il non desiderio ogni volta che vedo un bambino. 
Apprezzo il loro essere piccoli scienziati, la loro curiosità e il loro sguardo sul mondo. Mi piace imparare da loro, quando posso. 
Ma non li desidero troppo vicini e non per troppo tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Il grassetto si presta anche a porre/porsi una domanda : cosa fa "scattare" la molla/desiderio in una donna ad avere un figlio ? o di non averlo ? e quanto incide,nella decisione - qualunque essa sia - il "peso" del proprio partner/marito/compagno nella coppia ? Personalmente penso che, in generale,  conti molto o quantomeno sia una delle cose che influiscono non poco nella decisione finale che assume/assumerà la futura madre.


Per me incide al 99% il "peso" del mio compagno


----------



## ipazia (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Occhio a decidere in base alla paura di ripetere gli stessi errori che sono stati fatti con noi.....


vero...

penso sarei una madre migliore di quanto lo sia stata la mia. Anche soltanto per non avere la sua stessa problematica, inaffrontata da parte sua fra l'altro. 

Sicuramente il mio vissuto mi ha formata in quella che sono, compreso il non desiderio riproduttivo...ma credo di potermi dire fuori dalla paura di ripetere errori. E anche da condizionamenti di mia madre, riguardo all'errore di fare figli. 

Non è paura quella che sento...è non desiderio. Semplicemente desidero altro dalla maternità per me. 

Al netto dello spauracchio, che spesso mi viene ripetuto "ma quando sarai vecchia...chi si prenderà cura di te?"...ecco, questo per la verità un po' mi spaventa...e mi sono fatta una pensione integrativa, almeno avrò i soldi per la casa di riposo quando verrà il tempo


----------



## brenin (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me incide al 99% il "peso" del mio compagno


Idem per me.


----------



## brenin (22 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero...
> 
> penso sarei una madre migliore di quanto lo sia stata la mia. Anche soltanto per non avere la sua stessa problematica, inaffrontata da parte sua fra l'altro.
> 
> ...


Chapeau,considerando/immaginando il percorso/tragitto per arrivare ad una decisione - inattaccabile da chiunque -  del genere. Sulla vecchiaia posso assicurarti che l'avere figli non è sinonimo di assistenza/vicinanza/aiuto per antonomasia... anzi,a volte sono stati fautori di drammi inimmaginabili.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero...
> 
> penso sarei una madre migliore di quanto lo sia stata la mia. Anche soltanto per non avere la sua stessa problematica, inaffrontata da parte sua fra l'altro.
> 
> ...


Troverai tante mamme e papà a farti compagnia.. In quella casa di riposo..


----------



## banshee (22 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il motivo per cui mi indispettisco lievemente quando arriva qualcuno sul confessionale e attacca il proprio racconto con "ciao sono un/a ragazzo/a di età uguale o superiore a 30 anni....." è anche legato alla capacità di saper affrontare la sfida genitoriale.
> 
> se a 30 e passa anni ci si vede ancora come ragazzi, mettere al mondo dei figli sarà un qualcosa che ci spaventa e non ci vedrà mai pronti.
> 
> ...


E io cosa dovrei fare allora? Siccome non ho trovato l'amore/la persona giusta o come ve pare a 19/20 o 25 anni, basta stop chiuso bottega?
Io sono molto fiera di me per non aver messo al mondo un figlio col mio ex superficialmente!


----------



## banshee (22 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Il grassetto si presta anche a porre/porsi una domanda : cosa fa "scattare" la molla/desiderio in una donna ad avere un figlio ? o di non averlo ? e quanto incide,nella decisione - qualunque essa sia - il "peso" del proprio partner/marito/compagno nella coppia ? Personalmente penso che, in generale,  conti molto o quantomeno sia una delle cose che influiscono non poco nella decisione finale che assume/assumerà la futura madre.


Tantissimo. Tant'é che ho scelto consapevolmente - leggi "prendendo precauzioni" - di non avere figli con il mio ex, nonostante la stabilità etc.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> E io cosa dovrei fare allora? Siccome non ho trovato l'amore/la persona giusta o come ve pare a 19/20 o 25 anni, basta stop chiuso bottega?
> Io sono molto fiera di me per non aver messo al mondo un figlio col mio ex superficialmente!


hai 32 anni,mica 42.   il tempo ce l'hai


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

*...*

Nel mio caso, ho un solo figlio, ma ne avrei voluti 10..
Problemi economici, logistici, e una società che ogni giorno mi piace sempre meno le cause dello stop


----------



## Spot (22 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> E io cosa dovrei fare allora? Siccome non ho trovato l'amore/la persona giusta o come ve pare a 19/20 o 25 anni, basta stop chiuso bottega?
> Io sono molto fiera di me per non aver messo al mondo un figlio col mio ex superficialmente!


Mah.
La vita si è allungata, le dinamiche di coppia si sono complicate, e per fortuna le due cose sono andate più o meno di pari passo.
Fare un figlio a 30-35 non è più un'esigenza biologica. A me stupisce più l'alto tasso di divorzi/separazioni tra neocoppie con figli piccoli a carico. Quando ero ragazzina erano ancora una rarità.


----------



## banshee (22 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mah.
> La vita si è allungata, le dinamiche di coppia si sono complicate, e per fortuna le due cose sono andate più o meno di pari passo.
> Fare un figlio a 30-35 non è più un'esigenza biologica. A me stupisce più l'alto tasso di divorzi/separazioni tra neocoppie con figli piccoli a carico. Quando ero ragazzina erano ancora una rarità.


Straquoto.
Ho rischiato di farne parte anche io, tra l'altro.


----------



## Nicka (22 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mah.
> La vita si è allungata, le dinamiche di coppia si sono complicate, e per fortuna le due cose sono andate più o meno di pari passo.
> Fare un figlio a 30-35 non è più un'esigenza biologica. A me stupisce più l'alto tasso di divorzi/separazioni tra neocoppie con figli piccoli a carico. Quando ero ragazzina erano ancora una rarità.


Prendiamo in considerazione il fatto che tanti ragazzi fanno figli perché lo prendono come un gioco, senza contare quelle ragazze che prendono il primo cazzo disponibile a ingravidarle per non so quale motivo ed ecco  perché tante coppie scoppiano soprattutto agli inizi e con un bimbo piccolo.


----------



## banshee (22 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendiamo in considerazione il fatto che tanti ragazzi fanno figli perché lo prendono come un gioco, senza contare quelle ragazze che prendono il primo cazzo disponibile a ingravidarle per non so quale motivo ed ecco  perché tante coppie scoppiano soprattutto agli inizi e con un bimbo piccolo.


Consideriamo pure quelli che "la storia zoppica, facciamo un figlio per tenere unita la coppia" o peggio che mai per far cambiare l'altro...ne conosco...e tutte coppie che scoppiano poi...


----------



## Spot (22 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendiamo in considerazione il fatto che tanti ragazzi fanno figli perché lo prendono come un gioco, senza contare quelle ragazze che prendono il primo cazzo disponibile a ingravidarle per non so quale motivo ed ecco  perché tante coppie scoppiano soprattutto agli inizi e con un bimbo piccolo.


Sai che ho un po' di dubbi?
Non so se la discriminante sia la maturità dei ragazzi (uomini.. donne...) odierni. Non solo.
Secondo me il fatto che il matrimonio non sia più un vincolo così rigido gioca il suo bel ruolo. In fondo siamo le prime (1? 2?) generazioni a dover gestire la cosa e probabilmente non siamo bravi. 
Anche se alcuni aneddoti che ho sentito sono caratterizzati da una leggerezza nell'agire che esula dalla mia comprensione, e là il tuo discorso ci sta.


----------



## Spot (22 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Consideriamo pure quelli che "la storia zoppica, facciamo un figlio per tenere unita la coppia" o peggio che mai per far cambiare l'altro...ne conosco...e tutte coppie che scoppiano poi...


Mi hai ricordato una neo-sposa, durante una conversazione (a cui io non ho partecipato, perchè mi sentivo fuori luogo e mi dava fastidio come gli animi si stessero infervorando). Il matrimonio come unica garanzia che l'altro non se ne vada da un giorno all'altro.
Mi ha messo una tristezza infinita.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato una neo-sposa, durante una conversazione (a cui io non ho partecipato, perchè mi sentivo fuori luogo e mi dava fastidio come gli animi si stessero infervorando). Il matrimonio come unica garanzia che l'altro non se ne vada da un giorno all'altro.
> Mi ha messo una tristezza infinita.


sarà triste ma non è affatto campata in aria come teoria


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO*



banshee ha detto:


> E io cosa dovrei fare allora? Siccome non ho trovato l'amore/la persona giusta o come ve pare a 19/20 o 25 anni, basta stop chiuso bottega?
> Io sono molto fiera di me per non aver messo al mondo un figlio col mio ex superficialmente!


Anzi .... hai fatto benissimo .... non so quanti anni tu abbia ma c'è una età per ogni cosa  ... io la penso in questo modo è non  vuole essere assolutamente una regola o una critica per altri .... a me piace l'idea di diventare nonno a questa età  ... per dire ... ma ci diventerò se è quando se la sentiranno loro


----------



## Spot (22 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà triste ma non è affatto campata in aria come teoria


Mah.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mah.


è coerente  col discorso fatto in precedenza sul fatto che molti/e fanno figli con il/la primo/a che ci sta perchè si è deciso che è il momento di avere figli.

quindi occorre avere un guinzaglio abbastanza solido per impedire alla controparte di sfuggire alla propria quota di gravame.

è un discorso terra terra e materialistico e pure un tantino cinico, ma ha un senso.


----------



## Spot (22 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è coerente  col discorso fatto in precedenza sul fatto che molti/e fanno figli con il/la primo/a che ci sta perchè si è deciso che è il momento di avere figli.
> 
> quindi occorre avere un guinzaglio abbastanza solido per impedire alla controparte di sfuggire alla propria quota di gravame.
> 
> è un discorso terra terra e materialistico e pure un tantino cinico, ma ha un senso.


Mah 2.
È un discorso che all'atto pratico non vedo funzionare.


E in ogni caso non includeva i figli.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mah 2.
> È un discorso che all'atto pratico non vedo funzionare.
> 
> 
> E in ogni caso non includeva i figli.


sì, so che il discorso può non includere i figli.    ma resta un discorso che sento fare pure io da decenni.   per qualcuno deduco che abbia funzionato.  altrimenti lo schema non si riproporrebbe


----------



## Spot (22 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì, so che il discorso può non includere i figli.    ma resta un discorso che sento fare pure io da decenni.   per qualcuno deduco che abbia funzionato.  altrimenti lo schema non si riproporrebbe


Nello specifico si parlava di convivenza versus matrimonio. Era un tentativo di imporre agli interlocutori la scelta che si è fatta per sé, maldestramente e modificandola.
Come spesso succede quando si parla di questioni morali.
E chi propone un ragionamento simile per me spara solo cazzate, perché magari la cosa funzionava 20 anni fa. Ora sempre meno.


----------



## banshee (22 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Anzi .... hai fatto benissimo .... non so quanti anni tu abbia ma c'è una età per ogni cosa  ... io la penso in questo modo è non  vuole essere assolutamente una regola o una critica per altri .... a me piace l'idea di diventare nonno a questa età  ... per dire ... ma ci diventerò se è quando se la sentiranno loro


32.... Ho lasciato il mio ex compagno a 31...
Magari pure io :carneval: magari a 35 divento mamma e mio figlio diventera' genitore a 25! 
Tu quanti figli hai? Età?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Banshee ha detto:


> 32.... Ho lasciato il mio ex compagno a 31...
> Magari pure io :carneval: magari a 35 divento mamma e mio figlio diventera' genitore a 25!
> Tu quanti figli hai? Età?


Ne ho due uno di 24 ed uno di 18, entrambi fidanzati e che progettano e ne parlano tranquillamente.Le due ragazze sono oramai di famiglia.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Nello specifico si parlava di convivenza versus matrimonio. Era un tentativo di imporre agli interlocutori la scelta che si è fatta per sé, maldestramente e modificandola.
> Come spesso succede quando si parla di questioni morali.
> E chi propone un ragionamento simile per me spara solo cazzate, perché magari la cosa funzionava 20 anni fa. Ora sempre meno.


su questo non ti saprei dire.   credo dipenda sempre dalla scala di priorità di ognuno.   la mia cerchia di conoscenti va dai 30 ai 45 anni circa.   si sono sposati tutti in chiesa, compresi quelli che si sono sempre dichiarati anticlericali.

ed il "fenomeno" delle convivenze è un dato sensibile ormai da una ventina d'anni, appunto.   quindi boh, magari c'entrano anche le condizioni ambientali.


----------



## passante (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT
> 
> Perché non si fanno più figli?
> *Non dite crisi economica*, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.
> ...


io direi la crisi economica :carneval: 

scherzo, ma un po' forse è vero. ma più di tutto secondo me è che non abbiamo fiducia nel futuro. io per esempio, che in questo momento ho più fiducia nel futuro che nel presente, credo che se fossi più giovane a un figlio comincerei a pensare. per dire.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provoco....
> 
> Non ho figli, mai dire mai, ma penso proprio che non ne avrò. Non desidero averne.
> 
> ...


Ma il discorso esula dalle scelte individuali.

Sse siamo il paese con la più bassa natalità non si responsabilità tua.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque se la volete mettere sul personale per vedere se si trovano punti comuni generazionali, non credo sia utile dire che chi fa figli è stupido, strumentalizza i figli per sicurezza affettiva o sottomesso a imposizioni famigliari o sociali.


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provoco....
> 
> Non ho figli, mai dire mai, ma penso proprio che non ne avrò. Non desidero averne.
> 
> ...


Ipazia, per piacere lascia perdere la responsabilità e lascia stare anche l'egoismo o meno, che nella faccenda di avere figli centrano sì, ma poco.
Noi secondo me sbagliamo nel voler razionalizzare ad ogni costo cose che invece sono abbastanza legate ai sentimenti, desiderare un figlio è legittimo, e non dobbiamo trovare giustificazioni per farlo, non ne dobbiamo trovare nemmeno se non ne vogliamo.
Io ho deciso di lasciare la porta aperta alla vita, nella mia coppia, nel "noi" è stato così e per quante parole scrivessi non riuscirei mai e poi mai a descriverti il volto trasfigurato dalla gioia, luminoso di mia moglie quando mi ha detto di aspettare nostro figlio, io ero quasi sbigottito e mi facevo mille domande che hanno trovato la loro risposta otto mesi dopo, quando me lo hanno messo in braccio.
Ora, molte persone che non hanno figli (i miei amici, non tu) pensano che i figli siano una diretta emanazione dei genitori, niente di più sbagliato, sono individui, persone indipendenti e sono forti di una vitalità eccezzionale già da quando sono nati, ti sconvolgono la vita che cambia prospettiva e non saranno mai scontati, non lo siamo stati noi, non lo saranno loro per il loro tempo. La migliore spiegazione per la loro esistenza sono loro stessi.

Sul neretto, non cadermi anche tu sulla strumentalizzazione ai fini etici della natura.
 Comunque da naturalista ti rispondo no. La riproduzione per il successo e la preservazione della specie è una delle spinte significative del comportamento animale e non solo...... non esistono specie che sfuggono a questa costante se non quelle estinte.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ipazia, per piacere lascia perdere la responsabilità e lascia stare anche l'egoismo o meno, che nella faccenda di avere figli centrano sì, ma poco.
> Noi secondo me sbagliamo nel voler razionalizzare ad ogni costo cose che invece sono abbastanza legate ai sentimenti, desiderare un figlio è legittimo, e non dobbiamo trovare giustificazioni per farlo, non ne dobbiamo trovare nemmeno se non ne vogliamo.
> Io ho deciso di lasciare la porta aperta alla vita, nella mia coppia, nel "noi" è stato così e per quante parole scrivessi non riuscirei mai e poi mai a descriverti il volto trasfigurato dalla gioia, luminoso di mia moglie quando mi ha detto di aspettare nostro figlio, io ero quasi sbigottito e mi facevo mille domande che hanno trovato la loro risposta otto mesi dopo, quando me lo hanno messo in braccio.
> Ora, molte persone che non hanno figli (i miei amici, non tu) pensano che i figli siano una diretta emanazione dei genitori, niente di più sbagliato, sono individui, persone indipendenti e sono forti di una vitalità eccezzionale già da quando sono nati, ti sconvolgono la vita che cambia prospettiva e non saranno mai scontati, non lo siamo stati noi, non lo saranno loro per il loro tempo. La migliore spiegazione per la loro esistenza sono loro stessi.
> ...


QUOTO


----------



## passante (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque se la volete mettere sul personale per vedere se si trovano punti comuni generazionali, non credo sia utile dire che chi fa figli è stupido, strumentalizza i figli per sicurezza affettiva o sottomesso a imposizioni famigliari o sociali.


e partendo non dal personale, ma dal generale, il fatto che non ci sia più uno stigma sociale per le donne che non si sposano e non fanno figli? quello non può influire? insomma c'è più libertà di costruirsi una vita per come la si desidera. 

dirai; in paesi molto liberi la natalità non è bassa come da noi. e allora non lo so 

mi arrendo:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> e partendo non dal personale, ma dal generale, il fatto che non ci sia più uno stigma sociale per le donne che non si sposano e non fanno figli? quello non può influire? insomma c'è più libertà di costruirsi una vita per come la si desidera.
> 
> dirai; in paesi molto liberi la natalità non è bassa come da noi. e allora non lo so
> 
> mi arrendo:singleeye:



Stavo riflettendo sulla tua ipotesi, ma l'hai stroncata tu.
Però da noi è stato un cambiamento repentino.
Voglio dire che se il cambiamento non è graduale o è un cambiamento nello spazio, determinato dal cambiamento di residenza, può dare ebrezza.
Infatti molte hanno detto di aver subito pressioni a cui si sono dovute ribellare.


----------



## passante (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo sulla tua ipotesi, ma l'hai stroncata tu.
> Però da noi è stato un cambiamento repentino.
> *Voglio dire che se il cambiamento non è graduale o è un cambiamento nello spazio, determinato dal cambiamento di residenza, può dare ebrezza.
> Infatti molte hanno detto di aver subito pressioni a cui si sono dovute ribellare*.


mi sto marzullizzando: mi faccio le domande e mi do le risposte 

per il grassetto; sorrido con aria compunta e saputa, ma non ho capito fava :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> mi sto marzullizzando: mi faccio le domande e mi do le risposte
> 
> per il grassetto; sorrido con aria compunta e saputa, ma non ho capito fava :carneval::carneval:


:rotfl:
Volevo dire che se una al paese sente forte pressioni per matrimonio e figli, poi si trasferisce in una città lontana dove nessuno ha aspettative di questo tipo, prova l'euforia di potersi sottrarre a un destino segnato.
Di conseguenza si inebria di libertà.
In questa situazione i figli vengono esclusi.


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Volevo dire che se una al paese sente forte pressioni per matrimonio e figli, poi si trasferisce in una città lontana dove nessuno ha aspettative di questo tipo, prova l'euforia di potersi sottrarre a un destino segnato.
> Di conseguenza si inebria di libertà.
> In questa situazione i figli vengono esclusi.


ho capito


----------



## oro.blu (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ipazia, per piacere lascia perdere la responsabilità e lascia stare anche l'egoismo o meno, che nella faccenda di avere figli centrano sì, ma poco.
> Noi secondo me sbagliamo nel voler razionalizzare ad ogni costo cose che invece sono abbastanza legate ai sentimenti, desiderare un figlio è legittimo, e non dobbiamo trovare giustificazioni per farlo, non ne dobbiamo trovare nemmeno se non ne vogliamo.
> Io ho deciso di lasciare la porta aperta alla vita, nella mia coppia, nel "noi" è stato così e per quante parole scrivessi non riuscirei mai e poi mai a descriverti il volto trasfigurato dalla gioia, luminoso di mia moglie quando mi ha detto di aspettare nostro figlio, io ero quasi sbigottito e mi facevo mille domande che hanno trovato la loro risposta otto mesi dopo, quando me lo hanno messo in braccio.
> Ora, molte persone che non hanno figli (i miei amici, non tu) pensano che i figli siano una diretta emanazione dei genitori, niente di più sbagliato, sono individui, persone indipendenti e sono forti di una vitalità eccezzionale già da quando sono nati, ti sconvolgono la vita che cambia prospettiva e non saranno mai scontati, non lo siamo stati noi, non lo saranno loro per il loro tempo. La migliore spiegazione per la loro esistenza sono loro stessi.
> ...


:quoto: e sui figli non posso che quotarti ancora


----------



## Alessandra (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il discorso esula dalle scelte individuali.
> 
> Sse siamo il paese con la più bassa natalità non si responsabilità tua.


Non è un caso se siamo il paese con più bassa natalita'. 

Immaginiamo....
Immaginiamo che...
una persona giovane, che lavora regolarmente,  abbia accesso facilmente a un mutuo per comprarsi una casa....
Immaginiamo anche che lo stato garantisca una casa a tutte le coppie che fanno figli e nel caso di divorzio, la mamma avrà comunque il lavoro garantito e l'asilo nido. 
Secondo voi....

Se questo non fosse un sogno ma fosse realtà. ...il tasso di natalita' italiano inizierebbe a crescere oppure no perché tutti I giovani sono solo dei grandi egoisti con personalita' infantile? 


Qui molti che scrivono hanno avuto figli negli anni 80'-90'...
In tempi in cui l'economia italiana era rigogliosa rispetto al periodo di stagnazione attuale. 

Se non avevi un gran lavoro,  c'era comunque la speranza di un futuro migliore perché rimboccandosi le maniche ce n'era un po' per tutti. 

Oggi non bastano le migliori lauree e tutti I titoli di studio acquisiti per uscire fuori dal precariato. 
Nessuna possibilità di mutuo,  e la domanda "che ne sarà di me quando mi scadra' questo contratto temporaneo".

Difficile costruire qualcosa e spesso chi lo fa, ha alle spalle una famiglia che contribuisce ad aiutare.


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ipazia, per piacere lascia perdere la responsabilità e lascia stare anche l'egoismo o meno, che nella faccenda di avere figli centrano sì, ma poco.
> *Noi secondo me sbagliamo nel voler razionalizzare ad ogni costo cose che invece sono abbastanza legate ai sentimenti, desiderare un figlio è legittimo, e non dobbiamo trovare giustificazioni per farlo, non ne dobbiamo trovare nemmeno se non ne vogliamo.*
> Io ho deciso di lasciare la porta aperta alla vita, nella mia coppia, nel "noi" è stato così e per quante parole scrivessi non riuscirei mai e poi mai a descriverti il volto trasfigurato dalla gioia, luminoso di mia moglie quando mi ha detto di aspettare nostro figlio, io ero quasi sbigottito e mi facevo mille domande che hanno trovato la loro risposta otto mesi dopo, quando me lo hanno messo in braccio.
> Ora, molte persone che non hanno figli (i miei amici, non tu) pensano che i figli siano una diretta emanazione dei genitori, niente di più sbagliato, *sono individui, persone indipendenti e sono forti di una vitalità eccezzionale già da quando sono nati, ti sconvolgono la vita che cambia prospettiva e non saranno mai scontati, non lo siamo stati noi, non lo saranno loro per il loro tempo. La migliore spiegazione per la loro esistenza sono loro stessi.*
> ...


Quoto. In particolare il nerettato. Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio. Ma avuto istinto materno, nè una particolare predisposizione per l'accudimento di chicchessia. Persino delle piante .

Però davvero quando arrivano i figli sono come l'amore, si impongono. E non sai più se sono stati una scelta e quanta fatica ti sono costati. Perchè ci sono. Come un amante, come un amico, come un tramonto, come un temporale d'estate. Niente che dipenda da te per esistere, anche se sei stato lo strumento della loro venuta la mondo. I miei sono grandi. Ma lo stupore di vedere come il tessuto della realtà è cambiato per la realtà stessa non è mai diminuito un giorno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mah. Io la vedo così: I figli sono il futuro. Una società (non la singola persona) che ha natalità zero é una società votata all'estinzione. Il motivo? Forse non abbiamo più niente da trasmettere. Per quanto riguarda il discorso sull'egoismo io sono convintissima appunto che alla base della decisione di avere un figlio ci sia proprio l'egoismo che ci porta a curarci e a proteggerci. L'egoismo sano é autoconservazione e nell'autoconservazione c'è anche la spinta alla riproduzione. Quando scindiamo la autoconservazione del singolo da quella della comunità c'è un problema sociologico e culturale.


----------



## feather (23 Febbraio 2016)

Io vedo basse natalità un po' in tutte le società 'civilizzate'. Ricche se preferisci.
Credo che dipenda da diversi fattori concomitanti:

1. c'è il welfare per cui non serve più fare 10 figli altrimenti da vecchio muori di fame

2. dato che la sopravvivenza non è più il problema principale, la gente comincia a guardarsi attorno e riempirsi la vita di altri obiettivi. Vuoi la carriera, vuoi il volontariato, vuoi la cultura, vuoi la ricerca o quello che è. Fatto sta che in una vita con degli obiettivi importanti per i figli potrebbe esserci meno spazio. Se sei un morto di fame in un paese del terzo mondo non è che hai tanto di meglio da fare che sfornare figli. Sperando che non ti lascino poi morire di fame.

3. dato che non vivi nel terzo mondo, lo standard medio per te e per i tuoi figli è molto più alto, ed ha un costo. Se in Africa tirar su un figlio costa quasi zero, in occidente ha dei costi tutt'altro che trascurabili.

Metti tutto insieme..


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto. In particolare il nerettato. Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio. Ma avuto istinto materno, nè una particolare predisposizione per l'accudimento di chicchessia. Persino delle piante .
> 
> Però davvero quando arrivano i figli sono come l'amore, si impongono. E non sai più se sono stati una scelta e quanta fatica ti sono costati. Perchè ci sono. Come un amante, come un amico, come un tramonto, come un temporale d'estate. Niente che dipenda da te per esistere, anche se sei stato lo strumento della loro venuta la mondo. I miei sono grandi. Ma lo stupore di vedere come il tessuto della realtà è cambiato per la realtà stessa non è mai diminuito un giorno.



Quoto te e Spleen. Scegliere di non avere figli è preservarsi dallo sperimentare i dolori più grandi che a un essere umano sia concesso di tollerare, ma allo stesso tempo di provare le gioie più assolute. Però non avendo la possibilità di accedervi, non possono mancare, dunque tutto fila ugualmente. 
Una vita senza figli è una vita con una mancanza fisiologica, per me, ma per fortuna non siamo tutti uguali


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quoto te e Spleen. Scegliere di non avere figli è preservarsi dallo sperimentare i dolori più grandi che a un essere umano sia concesso di tollerare, ma allo stesso tempo di provare le gioie più assolute. Però non avendo la possibilità di accedervi, non possono mancare, dunque tutto fila ugualmente.
> Una vita senza figli è una vita con una mancanza fisiologica, per me, ma per fortuna non siamo tutti uguali


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Io vedo basse natalità un po' in tutte le società 'civilizzate'. Ricche se preferisci.
> 
> Credo che dipenda da diversi fattori concomitanti:
> 
> ...



I costi, quando hai fede nel futuro, si chiamano investimenti.


----------



## brenin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto. In particolare il nerettato. Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio. Ma avuto istinto materno, nè una particolare predisposizione per l'accudimento di chicchessia. Persino delle piante .
> 
> Però davvero quando arrivano i figli sono come l'amore, si impongono. E non sai più se sono stati una scelta e quanta fatica ti sono costati. Perchè ci sono. Come un amante, come un amico, come un tramonto, come un temporale d'estate. Niente che dipenda da te per esistere, anche se sei stato lo strumento della loro venuta la mondo. *I miei sono grandi. Ma lo stupore di vedere come il tessuto della realtà è cambiato per la realtà stessa non è mai diminuito un giorno*.


Concordo pienamente. Mi interessa molto l'ultimo periodo, in particolare capire/conoscere come si sono sviluppati questi cambiamenti e se te li potevi immaginare a priori.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Questo è un pensiero di oggi che non avevo quando ho aperto il thread.
Spesso ho letto qui "meriti di meglio" o "meriti di essere amato" insomma frasi che possono essere interpretate in due modi o che solo per il fatto di esserci la nostra vita debba comprendere l'amore o che siamo persone valide e per questo dovremmo essere amate.
A me suonano male entrambe le cose, ma sono segno di una cultura.
In questa cultura forse anche i figli dovrebbero essere amati prima di esserci e poi meritarsi il nostro amore, corrispondendo alle nostre aspettative, e noi stessi dovremmo meritarci di essere amati corrispondendo ai loro bisogno.
Ma così come per amare il partner lui ci deve dare tutto quello che vogliamo, sesso, ascolto, gratificazioni, e noi dobbiamo essere fisicamente prestanti, intellettualmente stimolanti, belli da mostrare, desiderabili dagli altri, gratificanti, allo stesso modo si immagina il rapporto con un figlio.
Infatti i figli devono essere belli, bravi, competitivi e noi dobbiamo dare loro la possibilità di avere tutto ciò che desiderano e anche tutte le possibilità di acquisire conoscenze e fare esperienze per poi meritare loro il nostro amore e quello degli altri e noi meritare il loro.
Per cui prima di fare un figlio non si valuta di avere di che sfamarlo, che inizialmente basterebbero le tette :carneval:, ma vogliamo prevedere di potergli dare una laurea, un master all'estero e tutti i corsi di lingue, sportivi e artistici per fare di esso la persona più gradevole possibile che possa meritare di essere amata. Naturalmente anche una mastoplastica additiva o una rinoplastica sono da mettere in preventivo.
Beh e chi pensa di farcela? 
Questo è ovviamente espresso in modo iperbolico, ma non mi sembra tanto lontano dalla realtà.
Ed è più presente in Italia che altrove perché è la mentalità del  "vorrei ma non posso" tipica degli arricchiti.
E credo che si manifesti in molti altri campi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un pensiero di oggi che non avevo quando ho aperto il thread.
> Spesso ho letto qui "meriti di meglio" o "meriti di essere amato" insomma frasi che possono essere interpretate in due modi o che solo per il fatto di esserci la nostra vita debba comprendere l'amore o che siamo persone valide e per questo dovremmo essere amate.
> A me suonano male entrambe le cose, ma sono segno di una cultura.
> In questa cultura forse anche i figli dovrebbero essere amati prima di esserci e poi meritarsi il nostro amore, corrispondendo alle nostre aspettative, e noi stessi dovremmo meritarci di essere amati corrispondendo ai loro bisogno.
> ...


Te l'appoggissimo


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. Mi interessa molto l'ultimo periodo, in particolare capire/conoscere come si sono sviluppati questi cambiamenti e se te li potevi immaginare a priori.


Non so se riuscirò a spiegarmi. Intanto per me non è mai esistita una aprioristica decisione figli si figli no.

Quella di avere figli crescere figli amare figli è ai miei occhi una ESPERIENZA di una particolare relazione. E penso che ogni esistenza e ogni esperienza abbia il potere di modificare in modo radicale relazioni e persone. E quindi il mondo di tutti. Un po' come l'effetto farfalla ...... non la nostra Farfalla ovvio 

Anche la cosiddetta "apertura al vita" ha ai miei occhi il medesimo significato e può quindi comprendere l'adozione o l'affidamento. 

Con i giorni, dalla nascita del primo, ho sentito potente questa cosa, che il mondo non sarebbe più stato lo stesso. Mio figlio avrebbe cambiato la mia vita e quella di suo padre. Ma anche quella di ogni persona fiore o animale con cui avrebbe avuto a che fare . E tutti avrebbero cambiato lui. E ..... come dire ..... mi sono messa a guardare . Stupita di come lui fosse parte di me e contemporaneamente radicalmente altro da me.

Con il secondo lo stupore si è attenuato (è nato dopo 8 anni dal primo) ma la percezione non è cambiata.

Sicuramente non mi sono spiegata ....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Non so se riuscirò a spiegarmi. Intanto per me non è mai esistita una aprioristica decisione figli si figli no.
> 
> Quella di avere figli crescere figli amare figli è ai miei occhi una ESPERIENZA di una particolare relazione. E penso che ogni esistenza e ogni esperienza abbia il potere di modificare in modo radicale relazioni e persone. E quindi il mondo di tutti. Un po' come l'effetto farfalla ...... non la nostra Farfalla ovvio
> 
> ...


Di fronte a un figlio vero, non fantasticato, si prende coscienza della sua alterità e di quanto sia importante la sua persona.


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di fronte a un figlio vero, non fantasticato, si prende coscienza della sua alterità e di quanto sia importante la sua persona.


Io ho avuto più problemi con la mia idea di maternità più che con la mia idea di figlio 

Però quoto


----------



## brenin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Non so se riuscirò a spiegarmi. Intanto per me non è mai esistita una aprioristica decisione figli si figli no.
> 
> Quella di avere figli crescere figli amare figli è ai miei occhi una ESPERIENZA di una particolare relazione. E penso che ogni esistenza e ogni esperienza abbia il potere di modificare in modo radicale relazioni e persone. E quindi il mondo di tutti. Un po' come l'effetto farfalla ...... non la nostra Farfalla ovvio
> 
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo..... e tra l'altro con parole molto belle !


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il discorso esula dalle scelte individuali.
> 
> Sse siamo il paese con la più bassa natalità non si responsabilità tua.


Non mi sembra che il discorso possa esulare dalle scelte individuali.

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che UNA scelta individuale possa influenzare un andamento. 

Ma sono le scelte individuali, e la differenziazione delle motivazioni individuali a produrre un totale collettivo. 

Salvo si stia parlando di un corpo sociale completamente o quasi completamente uniformato. 

Cosa che non è. Per fortuna aggiungo. 

Io ho portato un esempio di motivazione al non far figli, che si toglie dal solito discorso delle condizioni economiche. Che personalmente trovo piuttosto debole come motivazione al non fare figli. 

E, per la mia prospettiva, conseguente e rafforzante scelte che riguardano livelli diversi dallo stipendio. 

Esemplificavo però come il dire "non ho soldi" faccia scattare consolazione e come invece il dire "non voglio figli" faccia scattare tutt'altre reazioni.

Penso siano interessanti le diverse reazioni. Perchè parlano dei costrutti psicologici sociali che sostengono il fare o non fare figli. 

Come mai se motivo il mio non fare figli con "non ho abbastanza soldi, non ho un compagno" scatta il "ti consolo" e se invece affermo "non desidero figli" scatta il "sei a termine" ?


----------



## brenin (23 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che il discorso possa esulare dalle scelte individuali.
> 
> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che UNA scelta individuale possa influenzare un andamento.
> 
> ...


Hai incontrato un/una imbecille. Penso alla fine che la decisione di essere mamma dipenda esclusivamente dalla donna,per cui qualsiasi scelta lei decida di attuare nella sua vita sia non solo da accettare ma anche da rispettare. E da ultimo.... il fatto di "toccare" certi temi con così poco tatto e/o sensibilità non fa altro che - per quanto non serva - 
" consolidare" la presa di posizione della diretta interessata.... augurandosi anche che la stessa abbia anche un buon self control....


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ipazia, per piacere *lascia perdere la responsabilità e lascia stare anche l'egoismo o meno*, che nella faccenda di avere figli centrano sì, ma poco.
> Noi secondo me sbagliamo nel voler razionalizzare ad ogni costo cose che invece sono abbastanza legate ai sentimenti, desiderare un figlio è legittimo, e non dobbiamo trovare giustificazioni per farlo, non ne dobbiamo trovare nemmeno se non ne vogliamo.
> Io ho deciso di lasciare la porta aperta alla vita, nella mia coppia, nel "noi" è stato così e per quante parole scrivessi non riuscirei mai e poi mai a descriverti il volto trasfigurato dalla gioia, luminoso di mia moglie quando mi ha detto di aspettare nostro figlio, io ero quasi sbigottito e mi facevo mille domande che hanno trovato la loro risposta otto mesi dopo, quando me lo hanno messo in braccio.
> Ora, molte persone che non hanno figli (i miei amici, non tu) pensano che i figli siano una diretta emanazione dei genitori, niente di più sbagliato, sono individui, persone indipendenti e sono forti di una vitalità eccezzionale già da quando sono nati, ti sconvolgono la vita che cambia prospettiva e non saranno mai scontati, non lo siamo stati noi, non lo saranno loro per il loro tempo. La migliore spiegazione per la loro esistenza sono loro stessi.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo sai? 

La questione di assunzione di responsabilità io la trovo fondante. E non per niente scontata. 

Mi ritrovo giornalmente ad assistere a scene che parlano di un grande ammmore per i figli, ma dal punto di vista della responsabilità e della cura, che discende dall'essersi assunti la responsabilità di farne, non trovano appigli. 

E penso sia piuttosto egoistico, e lo ribadisco, fare un figlio perchè s'ha da fare, perchè è un bellissimo cucciolo (con la sequenza di occhi a cuore, sbaciucchiamenti e iphone da 600 euro....) ma poi non assumersene la responsabilità nella concretezza delle piccole cose. 

Dai no. Ai sì. Coerenti. Meditati. Solidi. Tanto per partire dalla base. 

I figli non sono emanazioni. Per quanto lo divengano molto spesso, intrappolati nei desideri narcisistici dei genitori. 

Ma sono esseri che hanno comunque bisogno di essere curati e protetti per qualche annetto prima di essere indipendenti e autonomi. 

Ed è in quegli annetti che io vedo la differenza fra buoni sentimenti e responsabilità e cure amorevoli. 

Quanto alla natura. Non mi riferivo a specie che non si riproducono. Mi riferivo ad organizzazioni sociali in gruppi in cui non tutte le femmine e non tutti i maschi si riproducono. MA solo alcuni. Penso ai lupi, o agli oranghi. per dire. 

Solo qualcuno si riproduce, in questo io vedo la non obbligatorietà alla riproduzione. 

E allo stesso modo la vedo in umana. Qualcuno fa bene a riprodursi. Qualcuno farebbe bene ad evitare e darsi all'agricoltura. Qualcun altro può contribuire al futuro della specie com-partecipando indirettamente alla cura della prole. 

Se la riproduzione è una questione di specie, e lo è, allora è della specie che si parla e non dei singoli. E ogni singolo dovrebbe essere attento alla cura. 

Cosa che nei gruppi umani non avviene. Per esempio. 

Perchè un figlio è "mio" e guai a chi si azzarda a compartecipare alla sua crescita. Riguardo a questo basti osservare la conflittualità crescente fra l'istituzione educativa scolastica e le famiglie....giusto per lanciare un'altro spunto. 

E pongo un'altra questione: come può una società pensare di proseguire a se stessa se vive contemporaneamente l'individualità della scelta di fare un figlio ma non può contare sulla collettività nella gestione del figlio?

E la mia non è una ode ai bei tempi andati in cui si andava spensierati a giocare nei campi di grano...constato il fatto che le famiglie sono cellule tendenzialmente isolate...nel senso che socialmente l'uso della collaborazione fra famiglie spetta agli individui e non ad un'organizzazione di rete sociale. 
In un contesto del genere a me pare ovvio che si colpevolizzi la questione economica...ma è un falso problema. Per come la vedo io. 

Penso che invece sia carente la consapevolezza che i figli sono futuro sociale e non familiare. E che questo derivi anche dal non sentirsi parte di un gruppo sociale.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che il discorso possa esulare dalle scelte individuali.
> 
> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che UNA scelta individuale possa influenzare un andamento.
> 
> ...



A parte l'indelicatezza ci chiedere perché non si hanno figli che non so come possa venire in mente, le risposte diverse le trovo perfettamente logiche. Nel primo caso la spiegazione implica che vi sia un desiderio non realizzabile per questioni contingenti. Nel secondo caso c'è l'identificazione in un periodo in cui magari non si volevano e si fa notare che non farli, così come il  farli, è una scelta irreversibile per questioni naturali e di pensarci bene prima di rinunciare qualcosa che, per chi parla, è bella e importante.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Concordo, soprattutto sull'ultima parte che va a integrare le mie riflessioni 





ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sai?
> 
> La questione di assunzione di responsabilità io la trovo fondante. E non per niente scontata.
> 
> ...


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Hai incontrato un/una imbecille. Penso alla fine che la decisione di essere mamma dipenda esclusivamente dalla donna,per cui qualsiasi scelta lei decida di attuare nella sua vita sia non solo da accettare ma anche da rispettare. E da ultimo.... il fatto di "toccare" certi temi con così poco tatto e/o sensibilità non fa altro che - per quanto non serva -
> " consolidare" la presa di posizione della diretta interessata.... augurandosi anche che la stessa abbia anche un buon self control....


Non penso sia un imbecille sai?
Penso siano persone confuse. E anche timorose. Per la verità.

Perchè al netto dell'invadenza, era palpabile lo stupore e anche il dispiacere, come se una decisione come la mia fosse una sorta di condanna. E queste persone non hanno 80 anni..hanno suppergiù la mia età. 

E, per quanto qualche anno fa mi infastidisse, adesso mi rendo conto che è portatrice di un'idea diffusa. 
Ossia che la realizzazione, il successo, consiste nel riprodursi, in fondo in fondo. 

E in termini di specie posso essere d'accordo. 

In termini individuali, invece, non lo sono più. 

La suddetta, i suddetti, semplicemente confondono i piani del successo di specie con quelli del successo individuale. 

Quanto poi che sia la donna ad avere una decisionalità, molto alta mi trovi d'accordo. 

Metto qui quello che volevo risponderti nell'altro post, non è una decisione granitica. Quando lo era, era reattiva. 
E' una decisione del "mai dire mai". 
Che ascolto ogni giorno e confermo ogni giorno. Dandomi anche la possibilità di cambiare idea. 

Salvo essermi messa dei miei vincoli di tempo entro cui, volente o dolente, il termine riproduttivo scade e quindi se dopo quel termine dovessi cambiare idea, l'idea non la cambio pur volendolo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma perché il figlio è mio e nessuno deve metterci becco?
Perché entra a far parte del mio completamento narcisistico.
Da qui la tragica conseguenza del rifiuto dell'imperfezione del figlio che non ci rispecchia con un'immagine lusinghiera.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Non sarà che generazionalmente i giovani, choosie, bamboccioni, sdraiati ci hanno deluso?


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte l'indelicatezza ci chiedere perché non si hanno figli che non so come possa venire in mente, le risposte diverse le trovo perfettamente logiche. Nel primo caso la spiegazione implica che vi sia un desiderio non realizzabile per questioni contingenti. Nel secondo caso c'è l'identificazione in un periodo in cui magari non si volevano e si fa notare che non farli, così come il  farli, è una scelta irreversibile per questioni naturali e di pensarci bene prima di rinunciare qualcosa che, per chi parla, è bella e importante.


Viene in mente, a tantissimi credimi 

Sì, un'interpretazione simile alla tua me la ero data anche io...

Poi però, ho avuto modo di osservare spesso chi pronunciava quelle risposte tipo che ho citato, nel secondo caso, leggevo una sorta di lutto...lutto per me. Non ho mai percepito falsità nel dispiacere...ne ho percepita di più per esempio nelle consolazione al "non ho soldi", per dire. 

Nel primo caso, quello di non avere soldi, la consolazione che ho sentito riguardava anche la considerazione di me come donna che "non si può permettere dei figli" come una "vittima....del tempo, della sfortuna, dell'incapacità...

Nel secondo cosa, il dispiacere contenuto nel "sei a termine" era quasi un parlare di una morte. Che a me fa strano, ma provando a mettermi nei loro panni in effetti una non riproduzione è una sorte di morte. 

A latere di tutto questo, penso che ancora si riservi un diverso trattamento ad una donna che decide di non avere figli e ad un uomo che decide di non avere figli. 

Probabilmente perchè il "potere" della vita è femminile...

Un uomo può decidere solo negarsi al dare la vita. Negare se stesso o il proprio sperma.
Una donna decide consapevolemente, in teoria, ogni mese se dare o rifiutare la vita. 

E credo che sotto alle risposte che ho citato come esempi, ci siano archetipi di questo tipo...magari non percepiti...ma una donna che non si riproduce non è un essere che SI nega alla vita. 
E' un essere che rifiuta che la vita. E' un'azione attiva e potente. 
Ma questi sono voli simbolici...però mi piacciono un sacco


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Viene in mente, a tantissimi credimi
> 
> Sì, un'interpretazione simile alla tua me la ero data anche io...
> 
> ...


Vero.

Hai letto  "Mia madre, me stessa"?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sai?
> 
> La questione di assunzione di responsabilità io la trovo fondante. E non per niente scontata.
> 
> ...


Non avviene nella nostra cultura, adesso. 50 anni fa i bambini venivano cresciuti dalle donne che stavano in casa: nonne, zie, sorelle più grandi.
Adesso abbiamo famiglie mononucleo, chiuse appunto, ed avercene gente che ti aiuta a crescerli, i figli.
Per quanto riguarda la conflittualità con il mondo della scuola, ma della disciplina in genere, secondo me le cause sono altre. Adesso dobbiamo essere strafighi noi, figuriamoci i figli.


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Hai letto  "Mia madre, me stessa"?


No...ma sono andata a dare un occhio...lo prenderò...l'analisi di disgiunzione di cui ho leggiucchiato adesso, la conosco...è l'unica via per non rimanere vittime di se stesse e della madre antica che parla dentro. 

Me lo procuro. Grazie del suggerimento.


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> No...ma sono andata a dare un occhio...lo prenderò...*l'analisi di disgiunzione di cui ho leggiucchiato adesso, la conosco...è l'unica via per non rimanere vittime di se stesse e della madre antica che parla dentro. *
> 
> Me lo procuro. Grazie del suggerimento.


:thinking::thinking::blabla:ensa::nclpf:


----------



## brenin (23 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non penso sia un imbecille sai?
> *Penso siano persone confuse. E anche timorose*. Per la verità.
> 
> Perchè al netto dell'invadenza, era palpabile lo stupore e anche il dispiacere, come se una decisione come la mia fosse una sorta di condanna. E queste persone non hanno 80 anni..hanno suppergiù la mia età.
> ...


Non concordo sul grassetto.... penso che quelle affermazioni siano riconducibili a credenze "di base" , intese come affermazioni assolutistiche su sè stessi e, di conseguenza, riversate poi sugli altri; non le vedo come persone confuse o timorose nella misura in cui nella il/logica del loro ragionamento non esistono "vie di fuga " e/o alternative.  Io vedo talvolta che l'avere o non avere figli ( e poi come scriveva Brunetta magari anche iscritti al sedicesimo master alla Bocconi in attesa di chissà quale lavoro in ambito,ovviamente internazionale ) oggi è vissuto come uno status sociale, in tanti casi paragonabile ad un "must" che si deve per forza avere per non essere "diversi", ricollegandomi all'altro grassetto. 
Spostando il problema/argomento sul lato politico,il nostro stato per le donne che intendono procreare fa molto ma molto poco.... e quel poco che fa ( facendosi comunque ben pagare ) non è minimamente paragonabile al trattamento che dovrebbe ricevere una gestante ed una  madre in un paese che ama definirsi "civile". Però,perdonatemi la battuta,le partorienti non sono così numerose da "attirare" le attenzioni di chi pensa di governarci,non sono ancora considerate "serbatoio" di voti alle quali elargire più o meno "munifici" riscontri economici .


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non avviene nella nostra cultura, adesso. 50 anni fa i bambini venivano cresciuti dalle donne che stavano in casa: nonne, zie, sorelle più grandi.
> Adesso abbiamo famiglie mononucleo, chiuse appunto, ed avercene gente che ti aiuta a crescerli, i figli.
> Per quanto riguarda la conflittualità con il mondo della scuola, ma della disciplina in genere, secondo me le cause sono altre. Adesso dobbiamo essere strafighi noi, figuriamoci i figli.


Vero. 

Io appartengo già ad una generazione in cui quella compartecipazione stava cadendo.

E via via il fenomeno si è pronunciato sempre più.

Il vivere chiusi e ripiegati nella propria cellula porta a specchiarsi al proprio interno, fondamentalmente, e questo porta,fra la le diverse conseguenze, anche ad una caduta della fiducia a chi a quella cellula ristretta non appartiene. 

"chi sei tu, per dire che mio figlio non è il top dei top???"

Chiedendo fra l'altro a chi ricopre un ruolo professionale di svolgere un ruolo materno...una confusione bella grande. 
A cui compartecipano le professioniste che sovrappongono i due ruoli nel contesto professionale.

Si stanno sommando, e stanno venendo al pettine, superficialità gestionali del gruppo sociale italiano...secondo me. 

Siano comunque in un paese che pur riempiendosi la bocca di famiglia e amore, non ha interventi coerenti per le donne e madri, non investe nella scuola, nella formazione e nella ricerca...etc etc

Si parla di futuro...ma si mantiene uno status quo volto alla tutela del passato. O fortemente volto a quello. 

Sto semplificando....entrare nell'analisi profonda, significherebbe anche parlare di come sta variando l'idea di donna e uomo, il corpo dell'uomo e della donna, il corpo dei bambini e l'idea di bambino...

Su tutto ho in mente questa mamma, bellissima e curatissima, che teneva la sua bambina in modo bellissimo e curatissimo....e poi la sgridava perchè sporcava i leggins bianchi giocando al centro estivo nell'erba...mi hanno fatto molta tristezza, quella donna e quell'altra futura donna....


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> :thinking::thinking::blabla:ensa::nclpf:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non concordo sul grassetto.... penso che quelle affermazioni siano riconducibili a credenze "di base" , intese come *affermazioni assolutistiche su sè stessi e, di conseguenza, riversate poi sugli altri; non le vedo come persone confuse o timorose nella misura in cui nella il/logica del loro ragionamento non esistono "vie di fuga " e/o alternative.*  Io vedo talvolta che l'avere o non avere figli ( e poi come scriveva Brunetta magari anche iscritti al sedicesimo master alla Bocconi in attesa di chissà quale lavoro in ambito,ovviamente internazionale ) oggi è vissuto come uno status sociale, in tanti casi paragonabile ad un "must" che si deve per forza avere per non essere "diversi", ricollegandomi all'altro grassetto.
> Spostando il problema/argomento sul lato politico,il nostro stato per le donne che intendono procreare fa molto ma molto poco.... e quel poco che fa ( facendosi comunque ben pagare ) non è minimamente paragonabile al trattamento che dovrebbe ricevere una gestante ed una  madre in un paese che ama definirsi "civile". Però,perdonatemi la battuta,le partorienti non sono così numerose da "attirare" le attenzioni di chi pensa di governarci,non sono ancora considerate "serbatoio" di voti alle quali elargire più o meno "munifici" riscontri economici .


Io le vedo confuse e timorose esattamente per il tuo grassetto. 

mi sto convincendo che semplicemente per alcune persone non esiste possibile via di fuga all'assoluto di cui si rivestono. E probabilmente se provassero a spogliarsene cadrebbero in pezzi. Penso non abbiano scelta e neanche la cerchino. 

E penso sia la paura, più o meno consapevolizzata, a trattenerle in quelle credenze di base rassicuranti e consolatorie, autoconfermanti, anche attraverso la proiezione sugli altri. ME in questo caso. 

Autoconfermante è anche adeguarsi ad un must o starne fuori a forza...insomma...la paura di uscire dal conosciuto, fondamentalmente. 

Quanto al trattamento delle donne e madri..vabbè...le politiche a a riguardo sono come minimo schizofreniche. 

Da un lato si dice "riproduciti e fai famiglia" (e via di odi alla famiglia) dall'altra non ti rinnovano il contratto di lavoro (e implicitamente il messaggio è: fai famiglia ma poi sono cazzi tuoi!)

...non mi stupisce il rifugio narcisistico in un paese che lancia messaggi schizofrenici quotidianamente e che si è dimenticato del ruolo educativo della politica sociale....


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sai?
> 
> La questione di assunzione di responsabilità io la trovo fondante. E non per niente scontata.
> 
> ...


La faccenda della responsabilità io la trovo importante (non l'ho esclusa) ma non fondante e ti spiego perchè:
Come facciamo a stabilire chi possa fare figli e chi no? 
Secondo me non dobbiamo caricare più di tanto, nella sostanza la maternità e la paternità di significati etico - sociale - razionale.
Perchè dietro l'angolo, se lo facciamo c'è sempre la nostra inadeguatezza, come minimo e autentiche mostruosità come massimo. (Il Fuhrer dei tedeschi che decideva chi si e chi no e che ne voleva molti perchè aveva bisogno di soldati).
Se solo le persone che sono in grado di ottemperare quello che abbiamo in mente facessero figli l'umanità si sarebbe del resto estinta da tempo.

Se parliamo di società animali attenzione, non ci sono individui che "scelgono" di non riprodursi, nella società dei lupi non lo fanno perchè la coppia dominante lo impedisce, la spinta a riprodursi c'è in ogni individuo possessore di capacità sessuale. Se etologicamente non succede è perchè è il gruppo sociale o compagine che pone dei limiti, mai ripeto per scelta individuale. E ribadisco che comunque parlare di natura in parallelo con noi è sempre scivoloso e puo essere fuorviante.
Non riesco a scrivere più di tanto, sono at work, magari stasera mi spiego meglio.......


----------



## brenin (23 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Io appartengo già ad una generazione in cui quella compartecipazione stava cadendo.
> 
> ...


Problemi centrati perfettamente.... senza tralasciare - tra le altre cose - la scarsa cura che lo stato pone alla salute dei suoi piccoli cittadini....


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La faccenda della responsabilità io la trovo importante (non l'ho esclusa) ma non fondante e ti spiego perchè:
> Come facciamo a stabilire chi possa fare figli e chi no?
> Secondo me non dobbiamo caricare più di tanto, nella sostanza la maternità e la paternità di significati etico - sociale - razionale.
> Perchè dietro l'angolo, se lo facciamo c'è sempre la nostra inadeguatezza, come minimo e autentiche mostruosità come massimo. (Il Fuhrer dei tedeschi che decideva chi si e chi no e che ne voleva molti perchè aveva bisogno di soldati).
> ...


...non mi sembra di caricarli...per la verità, ma ci penso, potrebbe benissimo essere, resto comunque una femmina italiana romana cattolica...nonostante tutto 

facevo un ragionamento molto pragmatico sulla responsabilità e sull'assunzione di responsabilità e cura.
Che non comprende il pensare neppur lontanamente ad altri se non a me riguardo l'assumerne o meno. 

Ma mi concedo di giudicare. Apertamente. 

Io sto sostenendo che il voler bene, l'amore, non è sufficiente se scoordinato da capacità concrete di responsabilità e cura dell'altro. 

Inteso come altro da me. Essere unico e distinto. 

E non parlo di perfezione. Ma parlo di attenzione. Costante. A se stessi e all'altro. 
A non vomitare addosso all'altro, indifeso, le mie problematiche adulte, che siano di ordine economico o psicologico. 
Parlo del garantire possibilità di sviluppo e crescita adeguato al contesto temporale e spaziale. 

I buoni sentimenti o la fiducia nelle potenzialità dell'altro non le trovo sufficienti. 

Cado nel personale. Solo un momento. 

Mia madre mi ha partorita non volendomi. E vive costantemente nell'oscillazione fra i sentimenti che prova per me e il rifiuto di me. 
Soffre. Ogni giorno. E tanto. 

Lei sente di non aver avuto scelta. E' un qualcosa che la fa soffrire immensamente. Fuori, nel mondo, la scelta l'avrebbe avuta. Ma dentro se stessa non se l'è concessa. 

La sua responsabilità sarebbe stata concedersela. Poi magari mi avrebbe ugualmente partorita, ma assumendosi la responsabilità di averlo fatto. E soffrendo meno. E riuscendo a vivere il piacere di avere una figlia. 

Parlo di questo livello di responsabilità innanzitutto. 
Uso mia madre perchè è vicina. 

Ma potrei usare quelle madri a cui rimando i figli alle 9 di mattina perchè hanno la febbre a 39 chiedendomi come non se ne siano accorte. 

E parlo di madri...ancora...che di padri ne vedo pochi, molto pochi....più che negli anni passati....ma pochetti. E io stessa mi mordo la lingua interna quando penso alle madri e non alla coppia genitoriale..(condizionamenti...ancora...)

Questa responsabilità di cura spicciola che prende echi e riflessi poi nelle pratiche educative. Dei sì e dei no. 
Dell'accettazione dell'altro per quello che è e non perchè rispecchia quello che è stato quando era il bimbo o la bimba fantasmatica nell'utero. 

E parlo di responsabilità perchè oggi come oggi queste sono abilità importanti. Non siamo più una società agricola intessuta di reti sociali in cui le carenze di uno venivano colmate dalle risorse di qualcun altro. 

Una società costruita su cellule autoreferenziali tiene dentro di sè e amplifica in modo sistemico ogni cosa. 

Non tener conto di queste variabili per come la vedo io, è non responsabilità.

SE mai dovessi avere un figlio, a questo mi preparerei. Per me. Per godere di lui/lei. E per permettere a lui/lei di godere del mondo. Per complicato sia. 

Questo io. 

Constato che non è così intorno a me. E si fanno figli per confermare il nuovo amore. Per esempio. O per consolidare una coppia che scoppia...poi certo, la vita prosegue....ma nel minestrone ci si dimentica troppo spesso che davvero le catene generazionali si ripetono e il carico anche del dolore cade su chi viene dopo. 

Fare figli per amore...mi fa alzare il sopracciglio...se è l'unica motivazione. 

In una società che non è in grado di assumere il dolore, che lo vuole annullare con la pastiglia veloce, o con la cura miracolosa, che non è in grado di assumere la morte come parte della vita e necessaria ala vita stessa...

Assumersi la responsabilità di fare figli, per come la vedo io, significa aver ben chiaro che non è solamente un'istanza individuale a cui si sta rispondendo, ma anche un'istanza sociale. Quando si educa un figlio, si sta educando una parte di società. E io penso che invece questo sia spesso dimenticato per poi scagliarsi lancia in resta contro la società stessa, ossia se stessi...

E mi collego alla coppia alfa...l'unica che si riproduce. In termini di organizzazione sociale è la coppia più forte, più resistente e furba. Quindi quella che geneticamente darà i geni migliori per il branco stesso. E il resto del branco si cura della prole. In virtù della vita del branco stesso. 

Ed hai ragione...paragonarci al mondo animale è scivoloso...

Ma siamo anche noi animali, e animali sociali...purtroppo io ho la sensazione che la consapevolezza di esserlo stia cadendo a picco, in una deificazione individuale o, in altre società, nella deificazione del corpo sociale stesso. 

Credo, ed era questo che sottolineavo con il paragone con il fatto che non tutti si riproducono pur compartecipando alla sopravvivenza di specie, che sia importante l'equilibrio dinamico fra individuo e gruppo sociale. 
Ecco perchè non penso sia necessario un figlio "proprio" per compartecipare. E non vedo mancanza e  termine nel non riprodursi direttamente. 

E' semplicemente una dinamica sociale presente in altre specie, ma anche in altre organizzazioni sociali umane dove il figlio è figlio anche della madre e del madre ma anche del gruppo sociale di cui è parte, e il gruppo stesso compartecipa alla sua crescita. I tuoi famosi altri padri e altre madri. 

..e se stasera riesci ad aggiungere cose dal punto di vista animale, sarebbe interessante!
mi manca anche giorgio in queste situazioni....anche lui aveva spunti interessanti a riguardo


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Problemi centrati perfettamente.... *senza tralasciare - tra le altre cose - la scarsa cura che lo stato pone alla salute dei suoi piccoli cittadini*....


..e sorvolando sul sostegno alle famiglie con piccoli cittadini problematici, disabili, disturbati...o alle famiglie con all'interno membri psichiatrici e etc etc...


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...non mi sembra di caricarli...per la verità, ma ci penso, potrebbe benissimo essere, resto comunque una femmina italiana romana cattolica...nonostante tutto
> 
> facevo un ragionamento molto pragmatico sulla responsabilità e sull'assunzione di responsabilità e cura.
> Che non comprende il pensare neppur lontanamente ad altri se non a me riguardo l'assumerne o meno.
> ...


Io penso che sia in gran parte condivisibile ciò che dici.. ma il problema è che il desiderio di avere figli, o di trasgredire, o di fare una famiglia "solida" o una "coppia aperta" nascano da motivazioni individuali le più disparate.
E stabilire quali sono le motivazioni "giuste" è un bel cavolo di problema, perché vuol dire stabilire un modello discostandosi dal quale si cade inevitabilmente nell'errore..
Ognuno ha dentro di se il proprio, risultato di svariate situazioni ed esperienze.. esistono modelli assai elastici, ed altri rigidi. Lungi da me l'idea di selezionare il modello inequivocabilmente "giusto", ma devi convenire con me che se questo tuo modello venisse applicato convintamente dall'umanità per diciamo un centinaio di anni, la vita finirebbe.

e non mi stupirei se tu a questa matematica conclusione aggiungessi "e chi se ne frega!"


----------



## Foglia (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT
> 
> Perché non si fanno più figli?
> *Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.*
> ...


La crisi, quando c'è, di solito non si limita ad un solo settore. Diventa la crisi di tutto. E travolge pure la società in cui è radicata. E - quando sei in crisi - non importa se c'è chi sta peggio. La nostra, in Italia, non è una crisi solo economica. E' un modo di pensare che oramai ti fa guardare con rimpianto al passato e con nessuna speranza l'oggi. E con queste premesse al futuro è difficile pensare.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Vedete che dalle motivazioni individuali siamo tornati al clima culturale e alla politica?
Le scelte individuali avvengono immerse nella cultura e nella politica del nostro tempo che esalta l'individuo che è perché ha.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedete che dalle motivazioni individuali siamo tornati al clima culturale e alla politica?
> Le scelte individuali avvengono immerse nella cultura e nella politica del nostro tempo che esalta l'individuo *che è perché ha.*


Marxista!:mexican:

Siamo figli dei nostri tempi, ma vorrei anche pensare che essendo i nostri tempi piuttosto contradditori si possa anche "cogitare" sulle nostre scelte individuali.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> La crisi, quando c'è, di solito non si limita ad un solo settore. Diventa la crisi di tutto. E travolge pure la società in cui è radicata. E - quando sei in crisi - non importa se c'è chi sta peggio. La nostra, in Italia, non è una crisi solo economica. E' un modo di pensare che oramai ti fa guardare con rimpianto al passato e con nessuna speranza l'oggi. *E con queste premesse al futuro è difficile pensare.*


Difficile ma non impossibile, spero,.... tu poi che sei neomamma ste cose le percepisci bene credo.
Comunque quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Io credo che, come dicevi, le nostre scelte individuali siano perlopiù inconsce poi cerchiamo di motivarle. Con tutte le critiche che ho naturalmente fatto ai miei genitori mi hanno trasmesso un amore straordinario per la vita e per il rinnovarsi della vita. E a mia mamma non piacevano i mocciosi.


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che sia in gran parte condivisibile ciò che dici.. ma il problema è che il desiderio di avere figli, o di trasgredire, o di fare una famiglia "solida" o una "coppia aperta" nascano da motivazioni individuali le più disparate.
> E stabilire quali sono le motivazioni "giuste" è un bel cavolo di problema, perché vuol dire stabilire un modello discostandosi dal quale si cade inevitabilmente nell'errore..
> Ognuno ha dentro di se il proprio, risultato di svariate situazioni ed esperienze.. esistono modelli assai elastici, ed altri rigidi. Lungi da me l'idea di selezionare il modello inequivocabilmente "giusto", ma devi convenire con me che se questo tuo modello venisse applicato convintamente dall'umanità per diciamo un centinaio di anni, la vita finirebbe.
> 
> e non mi stupirei se tu a questa matematica conclusione aggiungessi "e chi se ne frega!"


Io mi condivido...a volte :carneval:

Non è mia intenzione stabilire modelli, se non che per me, per la verità. E conoscendomi so fra l'altro che il mio modo di assumerli è momentaneo, uso i paradigmi di riferimento che mi do come gradini per andare ad un altro paradigma, sono raramente rimasta agganciata ad un paradigma, e quando l'ho fatto il mio Essere nella sua totalità si è ribellato piuttosto rumorosamente. 

Quindi, rispetto a quanto ho scritto, la mia intenzione non è stabilire modelli di riferimento. Sono una sostenitrice del fatto che ognuno si debba creare i propri. 

Separo nettamente il fare figli, dalla scelta relazionale di una coppia. Sono piani diversi. E hanno implicazioni diverse. Sia nel breve che nel lungo termine. 

Ma penso lo stesso ci siano capisaldi che non possono essere lasciati correre. Riguardo il procreare. 

Riguardo a questa cosa dei figli, credo che uno dei capisaldi sia il cercare, individualmente e collettivamente, un modo per tenere in equilibrio il fatto che l'investimento del fare un figlio, per quanto ci si sforzi, non è questione prettamente individuale. 

Lo sarebbe se si vivesse a 3000 mt su una montagna. MA dal momento in cui si vive in una società, che fornisce/non fornisce servizi il fatto i avere un figlio da parte di una coppia coinvolge tutti. 

Dalle spese mediche dei protocolli per le donne gravide e quel che ne consegue fino ad arrivare al fatto che decidere di mettere al mondo un figlio è anche decidere di partecipare attivamente al proseguimento di questa società, incrementandola con un nuovo elemento. Che volente o dolente porterà nuove variabili alla società tutta.

E qui si tratta di trovare equilibrio fra l'essere nulla e l'essere tutto. Ossia darsi, e insegnare in quanto genitori, a darsi una dimensione dinamicamente equilibrata nella società di cui si è, volenti o dolenti, fruitori e costruttori. 

Salvo, ripeto, abitare a 3000 mt. 

E continuo a pensare che, sotterrato dall'ammore, questo tipo di consapevolezza non sia diffuso. Salvo quando ci si ritrova a fare i conti con le mancanze sociali nei confronti delle famiglie. Per esempio. Più o meno direttamente. 

Qui non è questione di modelli. E' questione di sapere che si vive immersi in una società di cui si è corresponsabili. Dimenticarsene ha tutta una serie di conseguenze...più o meno a lungo termine.

Io credo che una delle variabili che non si è considerato sponsorizzando la famiglia come cellula autoreferenziale, senza dirlo fra l'altro, è che nel "sollevare" le famiglie dalla corresponsabilità alla società, si è ottenuto anche l'effetto di creare un loop in cui non sentendosi attivamente protagonisti della società stessa ma solo appartenenti alla propria famiglia, si è anche persa la speranza di poter agire sulla società. Come individui e come società. 

Quando si dice che non si spera nel futuro...fondamentalmente è la speranza in se stessi che è andata persa. La società è solo un grande specchio deformato in cui si riflettono paure e speranze....la società è in crisi anche perchè ad essere in crisi sono gli individui...e la società finisce ad essere apparentemente più in crisi degli individui semplicemente perchè il tutto è più della somma delle sue parti. E quel più è dato dalle interazioni fra le parti, gli individui. 

E la questione della speranza....se come individui ci si specchia in uno specchio deformato, la società, in cui si mescolano diffidenza e sfiducia, non ne esce una bella immagine e a loop quell'immagine individuale viene di nuovo riflessa nella società in un andamento che mi pare sia visibile camminando per strada. 

Se un figlio è un "bene" individuale, un investimento individuale, e la società è un postaccio,  a me pare ovvio volerlo tenere protetto e per sè. E a propria immagine anche. Che l'immagine di quello specchio non la si vuole, pur portandosela addosso....

Se poi si parla di una società che spara messaggi schizofrenici...a maggior ragione i muri tutelanti il proprio prezioso investimento si innalzano. Giustamente anche, in questa prospettiva. 

Sto semplificando e di molto....e in modalità quattro chiacchiere al bar...

Detto questo, io da donna mi assumo il potere di dare e quindi anche di non dare la vita. 

E in questi termini sono proprio l'ultima a poter dire a qualche altra donna cosa fare di quel suo potere. 

A volte però un "mmm....ci hai pensato davvero bene?"...mi esce dalla pancia. E non tanto per il figlio. Quanto per lo sguardo luccicoso e vacuo che colgo quando l'amica di turno mi dice "questo figlio ci voleva per la nostra coppia"....ecco, in quei casi mi esce proprio dalla pancia...e mi resta una gran tristezza...problema mio ovviamente. (anche di tutti quando la questione finisce in tribunale con una giudiziale in cui a essere contesi sono i figli, con quello che ne consegue poi anche in costi sociali per il consultorio, per esempio...ma vabbè...)

non credo nell'altruismo. Ma un buon egoismo consapevole e non mascherato da amore lo trovo molto simpatico. 

Detto questo, riguardo alla questione riproduzione...la mia posizione e molto simile a quella di mia nonna quando si metteva sul terrazzo a guardar le macchine passare...zia acida, dai..nonna è troppo!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ipazia fidati di me che ho aperto il thread e posto la questione e mi piaci tanto.
In sintesi direi: Fifa blu. Paura di essere inadeguati.
E i veri inadeguati il problema non se lo pongono.
Io resto convinta che queste paure sono effetti collaterali di quella cultura di cui si diceva.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ipazia, tu saresti una buona mamma, credo. 

  Scherzo eh, rispetto le scelte di ognuno. 

  Guarda, mi rendo conto che c’è un equivoco di fondo da chiarire subito e che forse è il vero punto della questione:  Io non affermo che si debbano mettere al mondo figli in modo irragionevole e irresponsabile, dico solo  che è la nostra stessa percezione di ragionevolezza e responsabilità ad essere eccessivamente valutata nella questione, oltre che insufficiente per nostri limiti nella sua completezza.


  Ho molti soldi e non voglio figli che mi impediscano di godermeli. Faccio un figlio così mio marito non mi lascia. Faccio un figlio perché la il mio orologio biologico scade. Ho pochi soldi ed i figli mi servono per affermarmi come individuo. E via così……
  Oppure potrei anche dire:  Voglio un figlio per amarlo, per prendermi cura di lui, per vedere la mia vita continuare in lui, perché so che la mia vita avrà uno scopo in più, perché sento che è naturale per me averne, per dare un frutto concreto all’amore per il mio compagno/a.

  Decidere di accettare una vita che viene non deve dipendere necessariamente  - solo – da quanto sopra ma anche da altri fattori personali quali i nostri sentimenti ed anche (parlo per me in questo frangente) una volontà di “lasciarsi andare alla vita” che non è rinuncia al tentativo di controllo ma consapevolezza del limite.
 Se non si ha consapevolezza del limite e si pensa di poter controllare tutto di noi è impossibile pensare di accettare quello che dalla vita ci viene, anche di positivo ed imprevisto.

  Tu parli di tua madre io potrei parlarti della mia. Ho cominciato a capirla da quando ho compreso i suoi limiti.
  - Esistere-  al di là della volontà specifica di chi ci ha concepiti e generati, esistere per se stessi  e non in funzioni di cura o desiderio altrui, godere e soffrire della vita, è un regalo che mi hanno fatto, non importa se in modo consapevole o meno, non mi interessa e non mi importa.

  I figli secondo me crescono – nonstante-  i genitori che si ritrovano e vale sia per lo scienziato sia per il manovale.
 E devo dire sì, abbiamo molti padri e molte madri, anche se non siamo più una società contadina e solidale, basta saperli vedere.

Comunque tu saresti una buona mamma.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ipazia, tu saresti una buona mamma, credo.
> 
> Comunque tu saresti una buona mamma.


Io non ce la faccio in questo periodo a leggere Ipazia, al netto dei miei limiti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, però credo, a naso e sulla fiducia, anch'io che sarebbe una madre splendida. Ciao Ipa   Prima o poi riuscirò ancora a concentrarmi per riuscire a seguirti. Ce la posso fare, lo so, ma ora ho la testa piena di elio :singleeye:


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io mi condivido...a volte :carneval:
> 
> 
> Separo nettamente il fare figli, dalla scelta relazionale di una coppia. Sono piani diversi. E hanno implicazioni diverse. Sia nel breve che nel lungo termine.
> ...


ti condivido molto in questi passaggi, cara Ipa.


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I costi, quando hai fede nel futuro, si chiamano investimenti.


Ah beh.. ecco.. i giornali italiani li leggi, si..? Hai visto i risultati degli 'investimenti' dell'ultimo periodo, si?
Comunque c'è bassa natalità anche in Svezia o in Canada. Per cui non credo che l'economia al collasso italiana sia un fattore determinante.


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ah beh.. ecco.. i giornali italiani li leggi, si..? Hai visto i risultati degli 'investimenti' dell'ultimo periodo, si?
> Comunque c'è bassa natalità anche in Svezia o in Canada. Per cui non credo che l'economia al collasso italiana sia un fattore determinante.


Si chiama decadenza dell'impero.... 

Siamo destinati a scomparire, non l'intera umanità, ma quella becera paccottiglia di individualismi che chiamiamo civiltà occidentale.


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Si chiama decadenza dell'impero....
> 
> Siamo destinati a scomparire, non l'intera umanità, ma quella becera paccottiglia di individualismi che chiamiamo civiltà occidentale.


E cosa dovrebbe rimanere? Poveracci che si sgozzano per un tozzo di pane (vedi Africa), una società in cui contano solo i soldi e la faccia (non la sostanza. Vedi Cina). 
A me pare che la società occidentale, nord europa in particolare sia quella che più si avvicina a una forma di società che riesca a chiamare evoluta.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipazia fidati di me che ho aperto il thread e posto la questione e mi piaci tanto.
> In sintesi direi: Fifa blu. Paura di essere inadeguati.
> E i veri inadeguati il problema non se lo pongono.
> Io resto convinta che queste paure sono effetti collaterali di quella cultura di cui si diceva.





spleen ha detto:


> Ipazia, tu saresti una buona mamma, credo.
> 
> Scherzo eh, rispetto le scelte di ognuno.
> 
> ...


..grazie a entrambi...mi avete fatta sorridere, e anche riflettere...come al solito...

Ieri sera pensavo, allenandomi, che sarei una buona madre. Sufficientemente buona. E sarebbe più che sufficiente. 
E pensavo che una decina di anni fa, e anche meno, non ero in grado di riconoscermelo. 

E pensavo che lo scorrere della Vita mi meraviglia. E sto imparando a vedere la Bellezza, quella che descriveva Baudelaire nella sua ode.

Al netto di questo, io credo che un figlio lo si debba anche desiderare. 
E io non lo desidero. Mi fa mancare il fiato solo il pensiero. Guardo la mia amica in cinta e il pensiero di quello che l'aspetta mi toglie energia. Sono contenta per lei. Ma io al suo posto...ho i brividi al solo pensiero, non brividi piacevoli. 

Ho la responsabilità e la capacità di cura, ma non ho il desiderio di dirigerli verso una Vita che entra nel mondo attraverso me. Non ho la disponibilità per essere quel canale di passaggio. 

E probabilmente il vissuto entra prepotentemente in questo sentire. 

Una delle cose che ho imparato bene è il rifiuto della mia esistenza. Sono stata una bambina molto ubbidiente in questo senso. E contemporaneamente sono stata molto trasgressiva, non ho mai smesso di desiderarmi e volermi. 
E anche di combattere per avermi. Pulita. 

Ne parlavo con lo psyco. Proprio della questione figli. 
Ragionavamo sul fatto che decidere di non averne implica la possibilità del rimpianto. In futuro. E decidere di non avere figli significa assumersi anche quella possibilità. 

Quindi è importante pulire la decisione, che non sia un assoluto ma che sia ben radicata nella realtà, la mia realtà ovviamente. 

E una cosa carina e quasi romantica che lui mi faceva notare è che mi sto appena sfiorando, e neanche del tutto, e in tutto questo processo è naturale che non compaia il desiderio di un altro essere, un figlio. 

Non è questione di paura. 
E' questione che mi sono mancata così tanto, che adesso è semplicemente tempo di goderMi. 
E non ho spazio per un essere che richiederebbe un investimento di me che io non sono disposta a fare. 

E' solo sincerità con me stessa. E non sottomettermi al tempo che è passato. 
In quel "sei a termine" c'è un fondo di verità. 
Che io credo sia importante accettare, proprio in virtù della meraviglia della vita che scorre. 

In questo ultimo anno ho imparato che per potermi godere la meraviglia della vita, la brama di vita deve trovare una posizione che non sia bulimia e neanche anoressia di vita. 

Un figlio in questo tempo per me sarebbe bulimia e contemporaneamente anoressia. Bulimia di Vita che mi scorre addosso e anoressia di me.

Potrebbe essere che fra qualche anno possa desiderare e possa essere sufficientemente morbida in me da poter accogliere...ma in quel sei a termine c'è la verità del fatto che a quel punto davvero il termine sarebbe scaduto.

Credo che essere una buona madre significhi anche sapere quando non è il momento di essere madre. 

E per rimettere dentro la cultura, credo che essere madre non significhi necessariamente partorire un figlio. 

Slegato da quel "mio", l'essere madre ha una miriade di sfumature, per come la vedo io. 

Spleen...ho citato mia madre per esemplificare una donna che non ha saputo riconoscere che essere madre significava non esserlo. Non è più mia figlia, e in un qualche modo neanche più mia madre...vedo la donna e la sua sofferenza. Mi spiace molto per lei...ha sofferto e soffre. Mi piacerebbe poter fare qualcosa, e ci ho anche provato. Ma non posso. Solo lei avrebbe potuto. E adesso è tardi. Spero trovi pace, prima o poi.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio in questo periodo a leggere Ipazia, al netto dei miei limiti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, però credo, a naso e sulla fiducia, anch'io che sarebbe una madre splendida. Ciao Ipa   Prima o poi riuscirò ancora a concentrarmi per riuscire a seguirti. Ce la posso fare, lo so, ma ora ho la testa piena di elio :singleeye:


..pensa che io volte non riesco neanche ad ascoltarmi...:carneval::rotfl:

...goditi l'elio..serve anche quello per riposare...

ciao a te


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> ti condivido molto in questi passaggi, cara Ipa.


..ciao!


----------



## brenin (24 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..pensa che *io volte non riesco neanche ad ascoltarmi*...:carneval::rotfl:
> 
> ...goditi l'elio..serve anche quello per riposare...
> 
> ciao a te


Visti e letti  i tuoi scritti ( ovviamente mi limito a quelli non conoscendoti ) ne dubito un po'.....
tornando al tuo post precedente.... parlando da uomo e non da donna per quanto ovvio..... penso che il desiderio di un figlio,o di essere madre,nasca spontaneo, la ratio che sino ad un certo momento  aveva "supportato" determinate prese di posizione viene a mancare e si fa strada nell'  intimo la "voglia" di un figlio. Voglia che dipende da infiniti fattori,variabili da caso a caso,ma che comunque a mio avviso "nasce" spontaneamente e prende - se posso chiamarlo "sopravvento " - su tutto il resto. Paradossalmente è qualcosa di difficilmente spiegabile,perchè legato alla sfera più intima di una persona, ma ciò nondimeno di una forza "dirompente" alla quale ci si abbandona con un misto di piacere ed infinita tranquillità interiore.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Visti e letti  i tuoi scritti ( ovviamente mi limito a quelli non conoscendoti ) ne dubito un po'.....
> tornando al tuo post precedente.... parlando da uomo e non da donna per quanto ovvio..... penso che il desiderio di un figlio,o di essere madre,nasca spontaneo, la ratio che sino ad un certo momento  aveva "supportato" determinate prese di posizione viene a mancare e si fa strada nell'  intimo la "voglia" di un figlio. Voglia che dipende da infiniti fattori,variabili da caso a caso,ma che comunque a mio avviso *"nasce" spontaneamente e prende* - se posso chiamarlo *"sopravvento "* - *su tutto il resto*. Paradossalmente è qualcosa di difficilmente spiegabile,perchè legato alla sfera più intima di una persona, ma ciò nondimeno di una forza "dirompente" alla quale ci si abbandona con un misto di piacere ed infinita tranquillità interiore.


Ecco! Esatto. (sintesi perfetta, grazie )

Forse è la mia parte romantica. Ma quando dico che non sento il desiderio, e sento invece un non desiderio, quindi una forza uguale e contraria..a questo mi riferisco. 

Ecco perchè dicevo che la posizione non è granitica ma confermata di giorno in giorno nel sentire. 

Quello che volevo sottolineare, portando una posizione fuori coro, e da donna, piuttosto sicura di non essere in posizione reattiva rispetto al vissuto (ma anche qui mai dire mai), è che il riprodursi se da un lato è legato a fattori culturali dall'altro è legato anche a fattori intimi e profondi, che forse in questo tempo e in questo spazio hanno più ascolto di quando il pensiero era mettere il pane in tavola, ma ce l'hanno se si desidera non dare per scontato il protocollo dell'andamento di una vita. 

Senza che il non rispettarlo sia necessariamente un tradimento di assunti di principio, che sembrano assoluti, ma proprio nel fluire del tempo si dimostrano nella loro relatività...

Credo che la ricchezza di questo tempo sia la possibilità del poter differenziare i percorsi individuali...e in questi giorni sono proprio contenta di essere nata in questo tempo e in questo luogo...anche soltanto un centinaio di anni fa qui in Italia non avrei avuto una vita per niente facile


----------



## brenin (24 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco! Esatto. (sintesi perfetta, grazie )
> 
> Forse è la mia parte romantica. Ma quando dico che non sento il desiderio, e sento invece un non desiderio, quindi una forza uguale e contraria..a questo mi riferisco.
> 
> ...


I fattori intimi e profondi oggi hanno sicuramente più ascolto ed effetto rispetto ad un secolo fa,vuoi per l'emancipazione femminile avvenuta che per i cambiamenti sociali e di costumi intervenuti. Già il non dare per scontato il protocollo dell'andamento di una vita prelude a qualsiasi soluzione, potendo paragonare questa parentesi di vita come una "pausa" ( ancorchè non illimitata nel tempo ) riflessiva sul cui esito non c'è alcun "risultato" anticipatamente prevedibile. In merito al tradimento.... qui non si tratta di etica comportamentale,bensì di una scelta che ricade esclusivamente sulle spalle della donna, e pertanto dovrebbe essere libera da cliché o conformismi di ogni tipo.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2016)

Io ho fatto un figlio nella crisi. Una profonda crisi di coppia. Non è capitato. E' stato proprio fatto. I problemi tra me e mio marito già c'erano. Troppo comodo dire che l'ho fatto per assecondare lui, perché ne avevo quella soggezione che rimane pure oggi, amplificata dai sensi di colpa che nutro nei confronti di mio figlio.

E non sono neppure mai stata una di quelle donne in cui l'istinto materno era innato.

L'ho fatto. Controvoglia. Prevaricata dal suo egoismo? Forse. Ma avrei potuto scappare. Ed invece l'ho fatto. Per anni mi era stata pure scaricata addosso la responsabilità del fatto che - se figli non arrivavano - era per mia colpa più o meno conscia di non volerne. Salvo poi scoprire (referti alla mano) che la causa della infertilità non ero io.

Ma lasciamo perdere, non è questo ora il discorso.

A chi mi chiede perché l'ho fatto (ma - in cuor suo - è una domanda retorica) ben sapendo a cosa sarei andata incontro, a chi mi biasima perché in nessun caso avrei dovuto fare un figlio con le premesse di un rapporto allo sfascio.... bè, rispondo che ho sbagliato. Ma è uno sbaglio che non si può etichettare. Al pari della scelta di non avere figli. E non ha nome. E soprattutto non porta il nome di mio figlio. La cosa più bella che mi potesse capitare in questa vita.

E lo dico non solo con la gioia di chi è madre. Ma anche con la tristezza di chi non crede quasi più nella vita.


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho fatto un figlio nella crisi. Una profonda crisi di coppia. Non è capitato. E' stato proprio fatto. I problemi tra me e mio marito già c'erano. Troppo comodo dire che l'ho fatto per assecondare lui, perché ne avevo quella soggezione che rimane pure oggi, amplificata dai sensi di colpa che nutro nei confronti di mio figlio.
> 
> E non sono neppure mai stata una di quelle donne in cui l'istinto materno era innato.
> 
> ...


Hai messo un pezzo di futuro dentro la tua vita. I perchè ed i percome scompaiono difronte a questo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho fatto un figlio nella crisi. Una profonda crisi di coppia. Non è capitato. E' stato proprio fatto. I problemi tra me e mio marito già c'erano. Troppo comodo dire che l'ho fatto per assecondare lui, perché ne avevo quella soggezione che rimane pure oggi, amplificata dai sensi di colpa che nutro nei confronti di mio figlio.
> 
> E non sono neppure mai stata una di quelle donne in cui l'istinto materno era innato.
> 
> ...



Qualunque vita cambia con l'incontro con una persona speciale e non c'è nessuno di più speciale di un figlio.
Triste che qualcuno non venga trasformato in meglio da questo incontro.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho fatto un figlio nella crisi. Una profonda crisi di coppia. Non è capitato. E' stato proprio fatto. I problemi tra me e mio marito già c'erano. Troppo comodo dire che l'ho fatto per assecondare lui, perché ne avevo quella soggezione che rimane pure oggi, amplificata dai sensi di colpa che nutro nei confronti di mio figlio.
> 
> E non sono neppure mai stata una di quelle donne in cui l'istinto materno era innato.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo .... e mi dispiace per il finale, che ancora può essere riscritto.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai messo un pezzo di futuro dentro la tua vita. I perchè ed i percome scompaiono difronte a questo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualunque vita cambia con l'incontro con una persona speciale e non c'è nessuno di più speciale di un figlio.
> Triste che qualcuno non venga trasformato in meglio da questo incontro.



Sapete cosa? Io ci ho discusso parecchio, con la mia vita. Pesantemente. E ho intuito il dolore che ho dato ai miei genitori quando mi hanno vista stare molto male, solo a posteriori, diventata a mia volta madre.

E spero che un domani mio figlio possa regalarmi anche dei sorrisi, oltre a condividere (se vorrà) i dolori che la vita inevitabilmente ti porta. Ecco il futuro


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Bellissimo .... e mi dispiace per il finale, che ancora può essere riscritto.


Mah... è da tempo che non mi vedo più in una vita che amo, perciò sono portata a dire che è la stessa vita. ma non è sempre stato così. Impossibile riscrivere o sovrascrivere pezzi di vita. Si può solo andare avanti. E lì si vedrà


----------



## passante (24 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..ciao!


----------



## passante (24 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho fatto un figlio nella crisi. Una profonda crisi di coppia. Non è capitato. E' stato proprio fatto. I problemi tra me e mio marito già c'erano. Troppo comodo dire che l'ho fatto per assecondare lui, perché ne avevo quella soggezione che rimane pure oggi, amplificata dai sensi di colpa che nutro nei confronti di mio figlio.
> 
> E non sono neppure mai stata una di quelle donne in cui l'istinto materno era innato.
> 
> ...


e allora non hai sbagliato, nonostante le fatiche. anzi.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> I fattori intimi e profondi oggi hanno sicuramente più ascolto ed effetto rispetto ad un secolo fa,vuoi per l'emancipazione femminile avvenuta che per i cambiamenti sociali e di costumi intervenuti. Già il non dare per scontato il protocollo dell'andamento di una vita prelude a qualsiasi soluzione, potendo paragonare questa parentesi di vita come una "pausa" ( ancorchè non illimitata nel tempo ) riflessiva sul cui esito non c'è alcun "risultato" anticipatamente prevedibile. In merito al tradimento.... qui non si tratta di etica comportamentale,bensì di una scelta che ricade esclusivamente sulle spalle della donna, e pertanto *dovrebbe* essere libera da cliché o conformismi di ogni tipo.


...già...

...in quel dovrebbe c'è come minimo un universo, ma probabilmente molto di più


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho fatto un figlio nella crisi. Una profonda crisi di coppia. Non è capitato. E' stato proprio fatto. I problemi tra me e mio marito già c'erano. Troppo comodo dire che l'ho fatto per assecondare lui, perché ne avevo quella soggezione che rimane pure oggi, amplificata dai sensi di colpa che nutro nei confronti di mio figlio.
> 
> E non sono neppure mai stata una di quelle donne in cui l'istinto materno era innato.
> 
> ...


...io sono sempre più convinta che non esistano cose, scelte, situazioni giuste o sbagliate...esiste ciò che funziona, a volte in modi misteriosi e imprevisti, ma funziona lo stesso...

credo sia l'unica cosa che davvero conti....anche per poter dare un nome, il proprio, e assumersi il funzionamento, al netto del giusto e dello sbagliato, in libertà


----------



## Lucrezia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT
> 
> Perché non si fanno più figli?
> Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.
> ...


Perchè è come se la vita cominciasse più tardi. Non per tutti. Ma per molti. I tempi sono più lunghi, lunghissimi. La laurea e l'altra laurea e i master per quelli che studiano, gli apprendistati i tirocini il contratto a progetto. Sembra di ci si mettano secoli prima di ingranare, ed essere indipendenti. Molti poi, ci mettono secoli a capire cosa vogliono fare. Ma noto che questa assenza di figli, o di ritardo, vale principalmente per le persone che vanno all'università. Se ci penso: di tutte le persone che conosco, quelle hanno avuto figli prima dei trent'anni sono tutte persone che hanno fatto una scuola professionale e poi sono andati a lavorare subito dopo le superiori. Perchè il lavoro è arrivato presto, la stabilità è arrivata presto o almeno c'era la speranza che potesse arrivare presto. Perchè essere ancora disoccupati o precari vent'anni fa è diverso dall'essere ancora disoccupati o precari oggi, secondo me.
E poi c'è da dire un'altra cosa. Che adesso è più comune aspettare, stare insieme anni, convivere senza sposarsi, conoscersi prima. E quindi vedo succedere spesso che si diventa consapevoli che il partner non sia la persona giusta, prima di figliare, invece che per dire, dopo, e ci si lascia, e passa il tempo e alla fine è troppo tardi per avere figli. Questo è un po' quel che rilevo attorno.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Lucrezia ha detto:


> Perchè è come se la vita cominciasse più tardi. Non per tutti. Ma per molti. I tempi sono più lunghi, lunghissimi. La laurea e l'altra laurea e i master per quelli che studiano, gli apprendistati i tirocini il contratto a progetto. Sembra di ci si mettano secoli prima di ingranare, ed essere indipendenti. Molti poi, ci mettono secoli a capire cosa vogliono fare. Ma noto che questa assenza di figli, o di ritardo, vale principalmente per le persone che vanno all'università. Se ci penso: di tutte le persone che conosco, quelle hanno avuto figli prima dei trent'anni sono tutte persone che hanno fatto una scuola professionale e poi sono andati a lavorare subito dopo le superiori. Perchè il lavoro è arrivato presto, la stabilità è arrivata presto o almeno c'era la speranza che potesse arrivare presto. Perchè essere ancora disoccupati o precari vent'anni fa è diverso dall'essere ancora disoccupati o precari oggi, secondo me.
> E poi c'è da dire un'altra cosa. Che adesso è più comune aspettare, stare insieme anni, convivere senza sposarsi, conoscersi prima. E quindi vedo succedere spesso che si diventa consapevoli che il partner non sia la persona giusta, prima di figliare, invece che per dire, dopo, e ci si lascia, e passa il tempo e alla fine è troppo tardi per avere figli. Questo è un po' quel che rilevo attorno.


Lo noto anch'io ... e pure in famiglia. 
Sarei già nonno altrimenti.


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> E cosa dovrebbe rimanere? Poveracci che si sgozzano per un tozzo di pane (vedi Africa), una società in cui contano solo i soldi e la faccia (non la sostanza. Vedi Cina).
> A me pare che la società occidentale, nord europa in particolare sia quella che più si avvicina a una forma di società che riesca a chiamare evoluta.


È morente. Fidati 

Capita anche agli individui: giunti nel pieno della propria evoluzione e consapevolezza invecchiano, decadono e muoiono. Anche i migliori.

Capita alle civiltà, alle forme di governo e ai modelli economici.

Ma secondo me non è grave. Del resto non credo molto alle chiare sorti progressive


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> giunti nel pieno della propria evoluzione e consapevolezza


A me pare che la specie umana sia ancora lontanissima dalla piena evoluzione e consapevolezza


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Quasi tutte le persone che conosco hanno due figli per coppia, c'è chi è arrivato a 3.
Noi ci siamo fermati a uno e la cosa mi dispiace.
Chi ha detto che non si fanno più figli?
Pure una coppia gay che conosco ne ha due...
Quindi CHI esattamente non fa più figli?


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Numero dei figli per donna negli anni in Italia


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Ora siamo a 1,35 figli per donna contro gli 1,19 del 1995.
L'aumento negli anni recenti era dovuto alla natalità degli immigrati.
Il processo di calo delle nascite ha avuto origine negli anni 70.
Trattandosi di statistica, all'epoca erano ancora molto frequenti le famiglie con 5 o 6 figli, oggi molto rare.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mi riferivo a dati istat commentati sui media.

Oggi ne parlavo con delle colleghe. E hanno detto  "...e con chi si possono fare?"
In effetti la discussione si è incentrata sulle motivazioni femminili.
Ma i figli si fanno in due.
Forse anche la diminuita affidabilità maschile può avere un peso?


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a dati istat commentati sui media.
> 
> Oggi ne parlavo con delle colleghe. E hanno detto  "...e con chi si possono fare?"
> In effetti la discussione si è incentrata sulle motivazioni femminili.
> ...


No, io sono affidabilissssimo e Danny pure.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a dati istat commentati sui media.
> 
> Oggi ne parlavo con delle colleghe. E hanno detto  "...e con chi si possono fare?"
> In effetti la discussione si è incentrata sulle motivazioni femminili.
> ...


Sì, ma i media, soprattutto Avvenire, trattano la materia (da anni) in maniera a dir poco catastrofista. 
Meglio leggersi le statistiche direttamente da Istat, incrociare i dati e definire noi una lettura.
Ti posso dire che questo processo, per quanto avevo approfondito in un'altra occasione ha diverse cause, tra le quali
aumento benessere popolazione
diffusione uso e conoscenza anticoncezionali
aumento anni del percorso scolastico
differente ruolo della donna nell'ambito lavorativo, familiare e sessuale
minor predisposizione ad avere famiglie numerose per una diversa strutturazione dei nuclei familiari
minor incidenza della mortalità infantile
abbandono delle aree rurali in favori delle città
Pure in Cina  il tasso di natalità è diminuito a 1,6 figli per donna, e non è un caso che i tassi di natalità maggiori siano in Africa dove la maggior parte delle situazioni che ho descritto sopra non si sono verificate.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, io sono affidabilissssimo e Danny pure.


Infatti avete figli.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

E se l'esame del dna avesse avuto un ruolo nel rendere più attenti gli uomini?


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti avete figli.


Ti faccio una domanda provocatoria...
Oggi, una donna che decidesse di sposarsi a 20 anni e mettere al mondo 7 figli facendo la casalinga come verrebbe giudicata?
Negli anni 50, invece?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti faccio una domanda provocatoria...
> Oggi, una donna che decidesse di sposarsi a 20 anni e mettere al mondo 7 figli facendo la casalinga come verrebbe giudicata?
> Negli anni 50, invece?


I miei genitori l'avrebbero considerata una sconsiderata anche negli anni cinquanta.
Infatti io parlavo di cultura e non di scelte individuali dettate da condizioni psicologiche o attenta valutazione delle condizioni.
Certamente culturalmente una donna, ma anche un uomo, è più apprezzata per l'aspetto gradevole, la realizzazione professionale, le esperienze di viaggio, le relazioni amicali piuttosto che per essere una buona madre di bravi figli. Anche perché, come dicevamo, per essere bravi i figli devono avere un percorso scolastico brillante, cantare, ballare e essere recordman.


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E se l'esame del dna avesse avuto un ruolo nel rendere più attenti gli uomini?


Che poi non ho mai capito in percentuale quanto influisca. Alcuni dati dicono che sia uno su 12 ma secondo me sono dati esageratissimi.

Voi conoscete qualcuna che è riuscita a farli passae per quelli del marito ( a parte la madre di Bossetti? ) 

Di una cosa sono sicuro, che per molti uomini (compreso il sottoscritto) sarebbe non dico la fine della vita, ma ci avviciniamo molto. Hai voglia di dire che i figli sono di chi li alleva, sarebbe un colpo bassissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Che poi non ho mai capito in percentuale quanto influisca. Alcuni dati dicono che sia uno su 12 ma secondo me sono dati esageratissimi.
> 
> Voi conoscete qualcuna che è riuscita a farli passae per quelli del marito ( a parte la madre di Bossetti? )
> 
> Di una cosa sono sicuro, che per molti uomini (compreso il sottoscritto) sarebbe non dico la fine della vita, ma ci avviciniamo molto. Hai voglia di dire che i figli sono di chi li alleva, sarebbe un colpo bassissimo.


Ci credo!
Certamente i figli resterebbero tuoi.

Pensavo a matrimoni riparatori che credo estinti.
Scherzando!


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei genitori l'avrebbero considerata una sconsiderata anche negli anni cinquanta.
> Infatti io parlavo di cultura e non di scelte individuali dettate da condizioni psicologiche o attenta valutazione delle condizioni.
> Certamente culturalmente una donna, ma anche un uomo, è più apprezzata per l'aspetto gradevole, la realizzazione professionale, le esperienze di viaggio, le relazioni amicali piuttosto che per essere una buona madre di bravi figli. Anche perché, come dicevamo, per essere bravi i figli devono avere un percorso scolastico brillante, cantare, ballare e essere recordman.


I tuoi erano un'eccezione negli anni 50 e sarebbero stati degli eretici un secolo fa.
Oggi la scelta di sposarsi a 20 anni facendo la casalinga e mettendo al mondo tanti figli sarebbe tacciata al minimo di incoscienza da parte di tutti (esclusi ambiti religiosi particolari), in ogni caso sarebbe oggetto di critica quasi generalizzata.
Siamo cambiati: culturalmente seguiamo modelli edonistici e ambiziosi che proiettiamo sui nostri figli.
Siamo anche diventati un po' ansiosi nell'approccio con la vita: tutto deve essere studiato, perfezionato, definito, realizzato nella maniera che sentiamo più vicina al nostro ideale, considerando la nostra vita un investimento da spendere al meglio.
Questo ci rende anche un po' ostili nei confronti di ciò che non è prevedibile, e si sa che i bambini lo possono essere.
Avere pochi figli permette ai genitori odierni di controllarli di più.
Ma il sorriso che ho visto nei bambini in Africa ( e lì sono tanti!) io non lo vedo nei nostri.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Forse i genitori sono contenti di loro così come sono.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse i genitori sono contenti di loro così come sono.


I modelli culturali fino agli anni 50 (semplificando per epoca e luogo) erano dettati dalla comunità di appartenenza, dai genitori, dai nonni, dai vicini di casa, da tutti gli adulti con cui si veniva in contatto nel quotidiano, dalla chiesa.
Erano frutto di un'evoluzione lenta e circoscritta.
Si ripetevano azioni e comportamenti che non erano troppo dissimili da quelli aviti.
I modelli contemporanei sono ben diversi, e vengono soprattutto egemonizzati dai media.
La cultura degli ultimi 60 anni non è più quella dei genitori, ma una cultura globale dove i modelli hanno proposto uno stile di vita che impone una nuova dimensione familiare e parentale.
Non so se si è più contenti ora, non posso giudicare con esperienze e parametri che non mi appartengono.
I nostri figli li vediamo felici? 
Noi ci sentiamo sereni?
La nostra vita ha uno scopo?
C'è qualcosa di questo nostro modo di vivere che ci sentiamo di criticare?
Fare pochi figli o non farli è davvero un problema?
Perché sì, siamo cambiati noi, e cambieremo ancora.
Ma quel che conta è che quello che facciamo ci piaccia o ci sia piaciuto.
Io avrei voluto un altro figlio.
Ho cominciato a desiderarlo quando era troppo tardi.
Forse un errore l'ho commesso. Pensare che il tempo ci rendesse immutabili e non avesse quel peso che comunque, malgrado i modelli culturali siano cambiati, mantiene inevitabilmente.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

L'ultima parte è decisiva.
Io non credo che sia gravissimo in sé non fare figli, sempre a livello di società e non individualmente, la nostra società, come diceva Divì, è morente e si trasformerà grazie al contributo di altre culture anche più  "fertili".


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse i genitori sono contenti di loro così come sono.


Come fa un genitore a essere contento di come E' un figlio, se non è contento di sè?

Le implicazioni della scontentezza, inquietudine, di fondo sono profondissime...secondo me...e unito a questo la percezione di essere in un periodo di forte mutamento, ad ogni livello, senza averne piena conoscenza e senza essere allenati al dominio di sè invece che al dominio territoriale...e anche in questo le implicazioni sono profondissime e antiche...a partire dalla fede e dalla speranza...così come le si è pensate fino ad una 50ina di anni fa...


----------



## brenin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ultima parte è decisiva.
> Io non credo che sia gravissimo in sé non fare figli, sempre a livello di società e non individualmente, la nostra società, come diceva Divì, è morente e si trasformerà grazie al *contributo di altre culture *anche più  "fertili".


Condivido, a patto che il contributo includa l'integrazione e non pragmatici integralismi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Condivido, a patto che il contributo includa l'integrazione e non pragmatici integralismi.



Ogni volta si è creata una feconda contaminazione reciproca anche quando non era così vissuta dai contemporanei o quando, come per le Americhe, si è trattato di una vera invasione violenta.
Storicamente ne possiamo vedere l'arricchimento reciproco che porta a una nuova cultura.
Pensare di essere perfetti e di non poter cambiare dall'incontro è per me assurdo.
Basti pensare a come l'incontro con le culture tribali africane ha vivificato l'arte europea.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come fa un genitore a essere contento di come E' un figlio, se non è contento di sè?
> 
> Le implicazioni della scontentezza, inquietudine, di fondo sono profondissime...secondo me...e unito a questo la percezione di essere in un periodo di forte mutamento, ad ogni livello, senza averne piena conoscenza e senza essere allenati al dominio di sè invece che al dominio territoriale...e anche in questo le implicazioni sono profondissime e antiche...a partire dalla fede e dalla speranza...così come le si è pensate fino ad una 50ina di anni fa...


Ben per questo i figli devono essere e fare, per compensare le mancanze dell'essere e del fare dei genitori.


----------



## Divì (25 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> A me pare che la specie umana sia ancora lontanissima dalla piena evoluzione e consapevolezza


Infatti non è la specie umana che muore. È l'individuo e le cosiddette civiltà mature. Capisco che ti dispiaccia. Ma è ineluttabile


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per questo i figli devono essere e fare, per compensare le mancanze dell'essere e del fare dei genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Ma se ci si sente inadeguati non si riesce.


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se ci si sente inadeguati non si riesce.


non ci si riesce, a prendere una posizione, se non si accetta che semplicemente non si è adeguati rispetto all'idea assoluta di adeguatezza...secondo me. 

Non penso riguardi l'adeguatezza o l'inadeguatezza, quanto l'accettazione di come si è. E dei propri desideri. O non desideri. Inserendoli nello scorrere del tempo e nella propria finitezza. 

Al netto di quello che si decide poi per sè. 

Ieri sera ho letto questa cosa...è una provocazione...l'ho trovata interessante...sempre per uscire dall'assolutezza e guardare le diverse facce del prisma del sentire

https://abbattoimuri.wordpress.com/2016/02/20/madre-non-si-nasce-si-diventa-o-anche-no/


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Be' tanto bene non sta e non perché non vuole figli.
Quando ero incinta di mia figlia ho conosciuto una tizia che mi guardava come se avessi dentro Alien.
Non stava bene.


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Be' tanto bene non sta e non perché non vuole figli.
> Quando ero incinta di mia figlia ho conosciuto una tizia che mi guardava come se avessi dentro Alien.
> Non stava bene.



Una mia collega era così,  davanti ad un bellissimo bimbo neonato sembrava vedesse un topo o un serpente, poi si e' decisa a farne due, credo ultimatum del marito da vari fatti, quando mi ha detto che era incinta piangeva. Mah.


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Be' tanto bene non sta e non perché non vuole figli.
> Quando ero incinta di mia figlia ho conosciuto una tizia che mi guardava come se avessi dentro Alien.
> Non stava bene.





disincantata ha detto:


> Una mia collega era così,  davanti ad un bellissimo bimbo neonato sembrava vedesse un topo o un serpente, poi si e' decisa a farne due, credo ultimatum del marito da vari fatti, quando mi ha detto che era incinta piangeva. Mah.


beh..ma se una vede alien nel pancione, per questioni sue e non fa figli, sta comunque assumendosi se stessa. In libertà. Anche nel suo non stare bene. 

Se una vede i neonati come topi e decide di fare figli su pressioni del marito...ecco, è qui che non si assume ciò che è. 

Ed è in questo che io vedo la questione. 

Ho postato quel link perchè, al netto del dire del vissuto in sè raccontato nella storia, è un resoconto onesto e fedele. Che poi stia bene o male con la sua femminilità, è una questione sua...non so se riesco a spiegarmi...

a me per esempio ha colpito il fatto che, nonostante la crudezza con cui si racconta che sembra quasi determinazione, il figlio l'abbia lo stesso fatto per compiacere il suo uomo..e per poi lasciare entrambi...questo mi ha davvero colpita. 

...mi colpisce la compiacenza, che spinge ad assumersi posizioni non sentite come proprie. 

A maggior ragione quando riguarda una vita che non è la propria. E quando si tratta di compiacenza non lo è praticamente mai, vita soltanto propria...


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ci si riesce, a prendere una posizione, se non si accetta che semplicemente non si è adeguati rispetto all'idea assoluta di adeguatezza...secondo me.
> 
> Non penso riguardi l'adeguatezza o l'inadeguatezza, quanto *l'accettazione di come si è*. E dei propri desideri. O non desideri. Inserendoli nello scorrere del tempo e nella propria finitezza.
> 
> ...


(Ho letto l'articolo).
 Io non ho ben così chiaro come sono. Ho sempre dei forti sospetti nei confronti delle persone che per una vita intera non si interrogano in proposito. 
Generalmente i "tagli netti" nascondono insicurezza.


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> (Ho letto l'articolo).
> Io non ho ben così chiaro come sono. Ho sempre dei forti sospetti nei confronti delle persone che per una vita intera non si interrogano in proposito.
> Generalmente i "tagli netti" nascondono insicurezza.


(provocatorio, secondo me..e forte nel sentire che esprime,al netto della storia...)

credo che sia il mettere l'accettazione di sè come Essere e non come idea, e quindi stari vicini e presenti nello scorrere del tempo che faccia la differenza fra un taglio netto e, di nuovo, assoluto e la conferma o disconferma nell'ascolto quotidiano...

che è un po' lo spazio che corre fra il mai e il sempre e la dinamicità del Presente...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*??????*



ipazia ha detto:


> Come fa un genitore a essere contento di come E' un figlio, se non è contento di sè?
> 
> Le implicazioni della scontentezza, inquietudine, di fondo sono profondissime...secondo me...e unito a questo la percezione di essere in un periodo di forte mutamento, ad ogni livello, senza averne piena conoscenza e senza essere allenati al dominio di sè invece che al dominio territoriale...e anche in questo le implicazioni sono profondissime e antiche...a partire dalla fede e dalla speranza...così come le si è pensate fino ad una 50ina di anni fa...


Ipazia sei madre?

Perché ti assicuro che tutte le madri che conosco io non se la porrebbero.


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> (provocatorio, secondo me..e forte nel sentire che esprime,al netto della storia...)
> 
> *credo che sia il mettere l'accettazione di sè come Essere e non come idea, e quindi stari vicini e presenti nello scorrere del tempo che faccia la differenza fra un taglio netto e, di nuovo, assoluto e la conferma o disconferma nell'ascolto quotidiano...
> 
> che è un po' lo spazio che corre fra il mai e il sempre e la dinamicità del Presente..*.


Spetta eh .... che mi devo concentrare.


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ipazia sei madre?
> 
> Perché ti assicuro che tutte le madri che conosco io non se la porrebbero.


cosa non si porrebbero?


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Spetta eh .... che mi devo concentrare.



prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> (provocatorio, secondo me..e forte nel sentire che esprime,al netto della storia...)
> 
> credo che sia il mettere l'accettazione di sè come Essere e non come idea, e quindi stari vicini e presenti nello scorrere del tempo che faccia la differenza fra un taglio netto e, di nuovo, assoluto e la conferma o disconferma nell'ascolto quotidiano...
> 
> che è un po' lo spazio che corre fra il mai e il sempre e la dinamicità del Presente...


OK, allora:
(Ho letto l'articolo).
 Io non ho ben così chiaro quello che sento di me. Ho sempre dei forti sospetti nei  confronti delle persone che per una vita intera non si interrogano in  proposito.  (Su quello che sentono e ascoltano di se stessi).
Generalmente poi i "tagli netti" nascondono insicurezza.

Ecco, così va meglio.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Questa domanda ...*



ipazia ha detto:


> cosa non si porrebbero?


Come fa un genitore a essere contento di come E' un figlio, se non è contento di sè?

Questa domanda se la potrebbe porre solo una persona che non ha figli.

Parlo delle persone come noi e di quelle che conosciamo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Sinteticamente si può anche essere matte come cavalli e farlo passare per accettazione di sé.


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Come fa un genitore a essere contento di come E' un figlio, se non è contento di sè?
> 
> Questa domanda se la potrebbe porre solo una persona che non ha figli.
> 
> Parlo delle persone come noi e di quelle che conosciamo.



...quella non era una domanda che si pone un genitore....era una risposta al post di Brunetta, una domanda in risposta ad una sua affermazione. 

e come sarebbero le persone come noi????

noi chi?


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinteticamente si può anche essere matte come cavalli e farlo passare per accettazione di sé.


più che altro se sei "matto" e provi ad essere "normale" non la vedo bella...

uno dei cardini della cura è l'accettazione del problema che richiede cura...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> più che altro se sei "matto" e provi ad essere "normale" non la vedo bella...
> 
> uno dei cardini della cura è l'accettazione del problema che richiede cura...



Ma quella ha avuto due gravidanze e un figlio per provare a se stessa di potere, ma non volere.
E la follia o anzi la grave responsabilità, come dicevi, è giocare con la vita degli altri.


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> OK, allora:
> (Ho letto l'articolo).
> Io non ho ben così chiaro quello che sento di me. *Ho sempre dei forti sospetti nei  confronti delle persone che per una vita intera non si interrogano in  proposito*.  (Su quello che sentono e ascoltano di se stessi).
> Generalmente poi i "tagli netti" nascondono insicurezza.
> ...


ok....sul grassetto ci sono! l'insicurezza esposta sotto forma di dubbio e interrogazione mi rassicura in effetti, mi sa di affidabilità (ovviamente se non cade nell'ossessione). 

Quell'interrogarsi secondo me è nel Presente, fuori dai sempre e dai mai, una conferma quotidiana nell'ascolto di sè...
ed è in quella conferma quotidiana dell'ascolto che i tagli netti tendenzialmente non trovano spazio, come non trovano spazio gli assoluti...

questo intendevo prima...

quell'articolo è in effetti pieno di assoluti, ma proprio perchè rappresenta l'altro estremo, l'altra faccia della medaglia, l'ho trovato interessante. 

Anche perchè, nonostante gli assoluti e la durezza, e questo mi ha davvero colpito, lei fa un figlio per compiacere l'uomo con cui è..per poi abbandonarli entrambi...


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quella ha avuto due gravidanze e un figlio per provare a se stessa di potere, ma non volere.
> E la follia o anzi la grave responsabilità, come dicevi, è giocare con la vita degli altri.


sì..ho visto anche io questa parte....

ma ho visto anche la parte della compiacenza, che mi ha colpita ancora di più...potere ma non volere, affermato duramente due volte, per finire la terza a volere il non volere per compiacere un uomo....

è incredibilmente paradossale...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì..ho visto anche io questa parte....
> 
> ma ho visto anche la parte della compiacenza, che mi ha colpita ancora di più...potere ma non volere, affermato duramente due volte, per finire la terza a volere il non volere per compiacere un uomo....
> 
> è incredibilmente paradossale...


No. È matta :carneval:


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ok....sul grassetto ci sono! l'insicurezza esposta sotto forma di dubbio e interrogazione mi rassicura in effetti, mi sa di affidabilità (ovviamente se non cade nell'ossessione).
> 
> Quell'interrogarsi secondo me è nel Presente, fuori dai sempre e dai mai, una conferma quotidiana nell'ascolto di sè...
> ed è in quella conferma quotidiana dell'ascolto che i tagli netti tendenzialmente non trovano spazio, come non trovano spazio gli assoluti...
> ...


E' per questo (neretto) che lo ho trovato surreale. Senza una inflessione nemmeno lontana di dubbio, senza una caduta, nemmeno accennata. 
Credo siano veramente poche le persone che riescono ed essere così, è come avesse subito un trauma e fosse di estrema ed urgente importanza risolverlo attraverso una negazione continuata.

Sul rosso, devo dire che è un caso tutt'altro che raro, sembrerebbe.


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E' per questo (neretto) che lo ho trovato surreale. Senza una inflessione nemmeno lontana di dubbio, senza una caduta, nemmeno accennata.
> Credo siano veramente poche le persone che riescono ed essere così, è come avesse subito un trauma e fosse di estrema ed urgente importanza risolverlo attraverso una negazione continuata.
> 
> Sul rosso, devo dire che è un caso tutt'altro che raro, sembrerebbe.


E' il rosso che mi aveva colpito...

proprio perchè lei, che evidentemente si porta sulle spalle un grosso fardello di dolore, agisce comunque un comportamento diffuso anche in assenza di quello stesso fardello...e questo mi parla di un condizionamento femminile e maschile molto profondo e radicato...

e quella compiacenza mi stupisce sempre molto quando la vedo...e ne diffido molto..sia negli uomini sia nelle donne, che è un'altra forma del nascondimento, secondo me e della mancanza di ascolto di sè...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*ecco*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...quella non era una domanda che si pone un genitore....era una risposta al post di Brunetta, una domanda in risposta ad una sua affermazione.
> 
> e come sarebbero le persone come noi????
> 
> noi chi?


è una domanda che le persone come noi non si farebbero

le persone che conosciamo e che sono genitori

risposta o affermazione che sia


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' il rosso che mi aveva colpito...
> 
> proprio perchè lei, che evidentemente si porta sulle spalle un grosso fardello di dolore, agisce comunque un comportamento diffuso anche in assenza di quello stesso fardello...e questo mi parla di un condizionamento femminile e maschile molto profondo e radicato...
> 
> *e quella compiacenza mi stupisce sempre molto quando la vedo...e ne diffido molto..sia negli uomini sia nelle donne, che è un'altra forma del nascondimento, secondo me e della mancanza di ascolto di sè.*..


Mi hai fatto venire in mente ( e lo so che non c'entra niente ) un vecchio film di una donna ebrea amante di un gerarca nazista a capo di un lager.........

Chissà perchè mi è venuta sta associazione. 
Il compiacimento di una vittima, che non sia masochismo.


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> è una domanda che le persone come noi non si farebbero
> 
> le persone che conosciamo e che sono genitori
> 
> risposta o affermazione che sia


sei passato al plurale maiestatis????

..per la verità io ne conosco di persone, genitori e non, che quell'indagare dentro di sè, sciogliendo gli assoluti, lo fanno...ed è una forma di amore per i loro figli...e per loro stesse...


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente ( e lo so che non c'entra niente ) un vecchio film di una donna ebrea amante di un gerarca nazista a capo di un lager.........
> 
> Chissà perchè mi è venuta sta associazione.
> Il compiacimento di una vittima, che non sia masochismo.


la compiacenza è una forma del vittimismo secondo me...e dell'accidia...e non masochismo, che è tendenzialmente attivo nel riconoscimento della passività che richiede di soddisfare...

che associazioni anche io...e la tua non mi sembra poi così fuori luogo...a dire il vero


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Comunque  ...*



ipazia ha detto:


> sei passato al plurale maiestatis????
> 
> ..per la verità io ne conosco di persone, genitori e non, che quell'indagare dentro di sè, sciogliendo gli assoluti, lo fanno...ed è una forma di amore per i loro figli...e per loro stesse...


... fai molto bene a farti tutte queste domande.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... fai molto bene a farti tutte queste domande.


...avevo proprio bisogno di essere rassicurata. Ti ringrazio.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


No no. Anche io quando leggo i tuoi post devo mettermi come il numero 2 qui


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2016)

Sai tutto di musica classica?


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2016)

Come Inardi


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Come Inardi


o la mitica signora Longari....


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> o la mitica signora Longari....


Quella caduta sull' uccello......


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quella caduta sull' uccello......


Mitica... Brunetta in un post scriveva che questi svarioni erano creati ad hoc... quanti ricordi accidenti....
ti ricordi il concorrente che voleva "spianare" il passo del Turchino per far svanire la nebbia in Pianura Padana ?


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Mitica... Brunetta in un post scriveva che questi svarioni erano creati ad hoc... quanti ricordi accidenti....
> ti ricordi il concorrente che voleva "spianare" il passo del Turchino per far svanire la nebbia in Pianura Padana ?


Si, mi sembra di ricordare una cosa del genere, ma non era per caso un ospite del Portobello di Tortora?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Mitica... Brunetta in un post scriveva che questi svarioni erano creati ad hoc... quanti ricordi accidenti....
> ti ricordi il concorrente che voleva "spianare" il passo del Turchino per far svanire la nebbia in Pianura Padana ?


Era in Portobello.


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

avete ragione. alla mia età la memoria gioca brutti scherzi....


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2016)

brunetta, perché dici che non sono ragioni anche economiche?
certo si sono fatti e si fanno figli in situazioni sociali e storiche peggiori,
ma sono epoche o luoghi dove non c'era o non c'è la contraccezione.
nel momento in cui sono educato alla contraccezione ho lo strumento
per regolare il momento in cui avere figli.
perché più in italia che altrove?
perché in italia non ci sono agevolazioni ma solo disservizi per i bambini.
ho provato con un neonato che non era perfettamente sano, no.
nulla di grave alla fine. ma comunque un inferno. 
i nidi....uno schifo, ma non per le maestre (c'è persona e persona), per le condizioni di lavoro,
anche quelle igieniche. e siamo a milano, e già devi essere felice 
che ti hanno preso al nido pubblico (che comunque nel 2005 paghi 460 e al mese)
della milano risto non comincio neppure a parlare, mio figlio digiunava.
però ho avuto l'aiuto dei genitori, senza questo non ce l'avrei fatta, col mio stipendio e
lavorando a tempo pieno.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Si sono fatti e si fanno figli in condizioni assurde. Per questo credo che sia più importante quello che si pensa delle condizioni,
I miei figli sono andati al nido e mi sono trovata benissimo per tutto.


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si sono fatti e si fanno figli in condizioni assurde. Per questo credo che sia più importante quello che si pensa delle condizioni,
> I miei figli sono andati al nido e mi sono trovata benissimo per tutto.


sì, quello che si pensa delle condizioni è l'altro fattore certo.
le esigenze sono cambiate. 
in alcuni posti pure le condizioni, in altri meno.
il nido dipende da che lavoro fai, anche, perché io ero costretta
a mandarlo e pre e dopo scuola.
inoltre ho avuto la sfiga di un figlio con qualche problema di salute.
nulla da dire sulle maestre, nel complesso.
ci sono bambini che a un anno non sono indipendenti nell'alimentarsi,
come fai ad imboccarne una decina?
accadeva perché il plesso era sotto organico e c'erano le sostituzioni malattie etc.
allora al minimo gné, le maestre sapevano benissimo chi sarebbe stato lì in 20 minuti,
e quelli chiamavano....ma giustamente alla fine.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> sì, quello che si pensa delle condizioni è l'altro fattore certo.
> le esigenze sono cambiate.
> in alcuni posti pure le condizioni, in altri meno.
> il nido dipende da che lavoro fai, anche, perché io ero costretta
> ...


I miei fino alla chiusura.
Però sono stata fortunata perché stavano sempre bene.


----------



## Ecate (28 Febbraio 2016)

Le condizioni economiche c'entrano, ma di più quelle sociali.
se si pensa a cosa, per il senso comune, è inaccettabile non poter offrire
Generalmente dove la natalità è più alta al di là delle condizioni economiche c'è una differente concezione delle esigenze
Anche dell'esigenza di essere genitori.
mi sembra che in Italia si viva molto il senso di colpa per non poter offrire determinate opportunità ai figli
si teme lo stigma sociale della genitorialità imperfetta
ho sentito molte volte
"piuttosto che tenere un figlio così meglio non averlo"
in altre culture le critiche a madri e padri passano per altre vie, magari altrettanto feroci, ma  il riprodursi non viene messo in discussione
non dico cosa è meno peggio perché non lo so


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Le condizioni economiche c'entrano, ma di più quelle sociali.
> se si pensa a cosa, per il senso comune, è inaccettabile non poter offrire
> Generalmente dove la natalità è più alta al di là delle condizioni economiche c'è una differente concezione delle esigenze
> Anche dell'esigenza di essere genitori.
> ...


Mi riferivo a questo.
Dovremmo anche riflettere su quello che davvero bisogna dare ai figli.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a questo.
> Dovremmo anche riflettere su quello che davvero bisogna dare ai figli.



Pensavo proprio oggi che, nel caso avessero figli,  difficilmente le mie figlie potrebbero dare loro le stesse opportunita' avute da loro, e parlo solo della scuola.


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Le condizioni economiche c'entrano, ma di più quelle sociali.
> se si pensa a cosa, per il senso comune, è inaccettabile non poter offrire
> Generalmente dove la natalità è più alta al di là delle condizioni economiche c'è una differente concezione delle esigenze
> Anche dell'esigenza di essere genitori.
> ...


sì e no.
vedo anche condizionamento sociale nell'averli i figli.
soprattutto per le madri.
per le esigenze è verissimo. 
e più tardi si procrea, più è definito il proprio progetto,
che più o meno consciamente si impone al figlio.


----------



## Ecate (28 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> sì e no.
> *vedo anche condizionamento sociale nell'averli i figli*.
> soprattutto per le madri.
> per le esigenze è verissimo.
> ...


È vero
infatti ci pensavo, quando scrivevo il post
è vero pure quello
forse anche l'avere figli rientra nell'elenco di condizioni da soddisfare
"mettere la spunta verde"
ma prima ci devono essere un sacco di altre spunte
quasi impossibile metterle a tutto
qualcosa resta fuori per forza


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> È vero
> infatti ci pensavo, quando scrivevo il post
> è vero pure quello
> forse anche l'avere figli rientra nell'elenco di condizioni da soddisfare
> ...


esatto...e possono essere cazzi amari,
se manca autostima.
perché assurta al magico mondo di madre,
al lavoro perdi 10 punti in automatico,
e ti becchi gli scarti.


----------



## Sheva07 (3 Marzo 2016)

Non so quanto possa valere la mia opinione, ma provo a dire la mia. A me i bambini son sempre piaciuti e l'idea d'avere un figlio mi piace e pure tanto. Fino ad un paio d'anni fa ero fissato, della serie "Prima o poi un figlio lo vorrò a tutti i costi" ora non sono più cosi. Il primo fattore che mi fa storcere il naso è il lavoro! E' tosta, molto tosta trovare un lavoro a tempo indeterminato e anche se lo si trova non vuol dire che non si possa restare a piedi da un giorno all'altro. La prima cosa da pensare è la sicurezza del bambino, in tutto e per tutto e questa cosa, in questa situazione fa paura, almeno a me! 
Secondo punto è che al giorno d'oggi mi sembra che sia sempre più difficile trovare la donna giusta (Vale anche per la donna, trovare l'uomo giusto è tosto anche per loro!)  A me non va di fare un figlio a casaccio. Se un giorno lo farò è perché penserò d'avere al mio fianco la donna della mia vita, altrimenti tanto vale. Ci sono un sacco di mie coetanee che hanno già figli, ma che dopo poco averli fatti si son lasciati col proprio uomo. A me sta cosa fa riflettere, non vorrei che mi capitasse la stessa cosa. Poi sia chiaro, puo' succedere a tutti. 
L'ultima cosa che mi fa storcere il naso, puo' sembrare forse la più stupida (anche se secondo me non lo è) è che non sono più cosi sicuro di voler dar luce ad un figlio in questo mondo. Sotto molti aspetti nausea me e penso che col tempo potrà solo peggiorare, quindi perché dovrei dar luce ad un figlio in questo pessimo mondo?
Chiaro che non si possa racchiudere tutto in soli 3 punti, però buona parte di quel che penso si. Uniti questi fattori creano un grandissimo macigno da spostare.


----------



## Iusedtobelieve (8 Marzo 2016)

*La mia risposta*

Anche a me piacciono i bambini e capisco il loro valore, l'istinto materno ce l' ho da quando avevo 20 anni,di relazioni ne ho avute abbastanza e quando sono stata molto molto innamorata mi sembrava normale che un bambino fosse l'incarnazione del nostro amore. Ma di bambini non ne è mai arrivato nessuno,dalla mia pancia. Spesso mi chiedo come mai proprio io che a 20 vent'anni mi immaginavo a 30 con marito e 2 figli,mi ritrovo bambocciona e senza figli.Proprio io. E  mi sento ancora immatura su molti aspetti della mia vita, forse l'inconscio lavora.. E oggi ,nonostante stimi Donne come la Cristoforetti che hanno carattere,intelligenza e sviluppino a pieno la loro Vita pur senza figli, oggi per un nano secondo, per un momento ho pensato che mi sento una donna a metà, perchè non sono una Mamma.                                                                
Le mamme hanno quel qualcosa in più che io non ho sviluppato,la tenacia, la forza di volontà, mettere davanti al primo posto i bisogni del bambino, fare sacrifici, amare i loro bambini prima di sè stesse,supportare la Vita,una sorgente di Amore.Lo so, non tutte sono cosi', ma quelle che ho conosciuto spesso sono così. Percio' provo molta stima per chi ha figli.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un figlio è tante cose.   è anche un atto di fede nel futuro.   attualmente il futuro è una cosa che spaventa assai.
> 
> e chi ha paura o scarsa fiducia nel domani, non fa figlioli.


Sono d'accordo. Un organismo malato, che invecchia, che diventa sempre più fragile, più egoista, più sfiduciato non si riproduce. E la nostra società è gravemente malata, e peggiora anno dopo anno.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2016)

Iusedtobelieve ha detto:


> Anche a me piacciono i bambini e capisco il loro valore, l'istinto materno ce l' ho da quando avevo 20 anni,di relazioni ne ho avute abbastanza e quando sono stata molto molto innamorata mi sembrava normale che un bambino fosse l'incarnazione del nostro amore. Ma di bambini non ne è mai arrivato nessuno,dalla mia pancia. Spesso mi chiedo come mai proprio io che a 20 vent'anni mi immaginavo a 30 con marito e 2 figli,mi ritrovo bambocciona e senza figli.Proprio io. E  mi sento ancora immatura su molti aspetti della mia vita, forse l'inconscio lavora.. E oggi ,nonostante stimi Donne come la Cristoforetti che hanno carattere,intelligenza e sviluppino a pieno la loro Vita pur senza figli, oggi per un nano secondo, per un momento ho pensato che mi sento una donna a metà, perchè non sono una Mamma.
> Le mamme hanno quel qualcosa in più che io non ho sviluppato,la tenacia, la forza di volontà, mettere davanti al primo posto i bisogni del bambino, fare sacrifici, amare i loro bambini prima di sè stesse,supportare la Vita,una sorgente di Amore.Lo so, non tutte sono cosi', ma quelle che ho conosciuto spesso sono così. Percio' provo molta stima per chi ha figli.


come mai la scelta di un avatar tanto sensuale?


----------



## Iusedtobelieve (15 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai la scelta di un avatar tanto sensuale?


Vuoi capire perchè parlo di maternità e ho questo avatar? Non credo che siano 2 cose separate...fa parte della mia sessualità ! In più, da quando ho scoperto le calzecorpo, non ne posso più fare a meno ;-)non soffro più il freddo!


----------



## Principessa (16 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBpJtJl?a=1&m=IT-IT
> 
> Perché non si fanno più figli?
> Non dite crisi economica, perché non è così. Si sono fatti figli in condizioni molto più difficili.
> ...


La crisi economica credo che incida perché porta le persone a rimandare la procreazione in attesa di un minimo di stabilità. In altri contesti peggiori del nostro questo non succede perché è diversa la cultura. Il figlio diventa una "risorsa", come era in Italia decenni fa: oggi ti mantengo e mi sacrifico per te, appena crescerai tu porterai soldi alla famiglia. 
Mi dirai "e le persone che stanno bene che non vogliono figli?"... Forse paura di invecchiare e di morire? Paura di vivere soprattutto per il figlio e meno per sé stessi, come giustamente dovrebbe essere? Cavolo il tempo vola quando si è genitori. A me sembra ieri che ho partorito e invece sono trascorsi quasi undici mesi.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> La crisi economica credo che incida perché porta le persone a rimandare la procreazione in attesa di un minimo di stabilità. In altri contesti peggiori del nostro questo non succede perché è diversa la cultura. Il figlio diventa una "risorsa", come era in Italia decenni fa: oggi ti mantengo e mi sacrifico per te, appena crescerai tu porterai soldi alla famiglia.
> Mi dirai "e le persone che stanno bene che non vogliono figli?"... Forse paura di invecchiare e di morire? Paura di vivere soprattutto per il figlio e meno per sé stessi, come giustamente dovrebbe essere? Cavolo il tempo vola quando si è genitori. A me sembra ieri che ho partorito e invece sono trascorsi quasi undici mesi.


Dopodomani sarà la maturità, vedrai 

Comunque si invecchia anche senza figli.


----------



## Principessa (16 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopodomani sarà la maturità, vedrai
> 
> Comunque si invecchia anche senza figli.


Lo vedono più gli altri però


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2016)

*Anvedi*



Principessa ha detto:


> Lo vedono più gli altri però


Anvedi chi c'è?allora come stai?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo vedono più gli altri però



No. Fidati..
Mi aspettavo un thread di aggiornamento


----------



## Principessa (18 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anvedi chi c'è?allora come stai?


Weeee  benino dai.....



Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Fidati..
> Mi aspettavo un thread di aggiornamento


Purtroppo ci sta poco da aggiornare in campo sentimentale. Con il sardo non ci siamo più visti anche se continuiamo a sentirci sporadicamente, sua depressione permettendo... Mi rendo conto che sono non amata quando un suo semplice messaggio mi fa emozionare come una bambinetta.


----------

